# RIFT seit heute die #1 auf dem deutschen PC-Spielemarkt!



## Zitrom (9. März 2011)

"Wie wir soeben erfahren haben, ist RIFT, laut der GfK Gruppe (eines der größten Marktforschungs-Unternehmen weltweit), seit heute das momentan meistgekaufte PC Spiel in Deutschland! 
Unsere Standardedition befindet sich auf Platz 1 der Liste für PC Titel und unsere Sammleredition auf Platz 2! 
Wir bedanken uns ganz herzlich für eure sagenhafte Unterstützung von RIFT in Deutschland und sind zuversichtlich, dass wir euch auch weiterhin ein erstklassiges Spielerlebnis bieten werden!"
(Aus dem RIFT-Forum)

Ich glaube, es geht nicht mehr lange und RIFT wird das neue TOP mmo sein! Ich selbst spiele RIFT und bin mitlerweile Level 25. Auch ich (nach ca. 3 Jahren WoW) muss sagen, RIFT TOPPT ALLE BISHERIGEN SPIELE! 
An alle die RIFT noch nicht selbst gespielt haben, oder es durch Gerüchte wie "alles nur kopiert" oder "WoW wird immer das beste sein" nicht versuchen wollen, TUT ES! (Kopiert? Na und! Es ist kopiert UND um einiges verbessert!)

RIFT 4-EVER 

MfG Zitrom


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2011)

Offtopic entfernt. Meine Herren und/oder Damen, dieser Thread ist nicht dazu gedacht, möglichst farbenfroh seine Ablehnung gegenüber dem Spiel auszudrücken.


----------



## The Paladin (9. März 2011)

Naja, nicht mehr lange und so etwas wird bald aufhören. Ist eben nur so bei neuen MMO´s. War mit Aion und co. ja auch. 

Und Überhaupt, dass kann sich schnell ändern. Wenn Spiele wie Call of Duty und so auf den Markt kommen werden die auf Platz 1 sein.

Spätestens in 2 Monaten kommen die meisten Ex-Wowler zurück.

Edit: Sorry Noxiel, hab geschrieben wärend du gepostet hast. Ich hoffe mein post ist nicht zu negativ.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

Kann man das nicht im Rift-Forum posten...? 

Freue mich für die Entwickler, aber wie The Paladin schon geschrieben hat, sowas ändert sich schnell. Und das sagt KEIN WoW'ler


----------



## Zitrom (9. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Naja, nicht mehr lange und so etwas wird bald aufhören. Ist eben nur so bei neuen MMO´s. War mit Aion und co. ja auch.
> 
> Und Überhaupt, dass kann sich schnell ändern. Wenn Spiele wie Call of Duty und so auf den Markt kommen werden die auf Platz 1 sein.
> 
> Spätestens in 2 Monaten kommen die meisten Ex-Wowler zurück.



WoW ist momentan so langweilig und unbalanced wie noch nie. Und war Aion oder Warhammer Online jemals auf Platz 1? Ich bekam damals kaum etwas von diesen Spielen mit. Und dass WoW irgendeinmal fallen wird, ist eigentlich auch klar.


----------



## Protek (9. März 2011)

Ist natürlich klar das RIFT jetzt so Erfolg hat wo in WoW die grosse Langeweile ausbricht.
Irgendwann hat sich jedes Spielkonzept erledigt, sind immerhin schon über 6 Jahre WoW 
Es stimmt, lieber gut kopiert... aber hey heute ist es fast unmöglich nicht irgendeine Idee zu kopieren, die übrigens meist von Blizzard auch kopiert wurde. 

Ich hoffe sie können die Spielerzahlen halten, weil es ist entscheidend wieviele nach dem 1 Monat noch da sind. 
Die Verkaufszahlen siehe Age of Conan 2008 sagen nichts über den mittelfristigen Erfolg aus. 

Es wird entscheidend sein wie es die grosse Masse an Spielern findet. Besonders der Endcontent entscheidet über Sieg oder Niederlage eines Mmorpg. 

Wer fantastischen Pve/PvP Content hat, der muss sich keine Sorgen machen als Entwickler.


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2011)

Jawohl! Und ich will phantastischen PvP-Content. Jetzt wo die Firma ja ganz offensichtlich gut Kohle einfährt, sollen sie mal schauen, dass sie mir dahingehend was implementieren. Ich dachte da an etwas wie Grenzgebiete für Open-PvP.
Seht mal zu!


----------



## Blackout1091 (9. März 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> "Wie wir soeben erfahren haben, ist RIFT, laut der GfK Gruppe (eines der größten Marktforschungs-Unternehmen weltweit), seit heute das momentan meistgekaufte PC Spiel in Deutschland!
> Unsere Standardedition befindet sich auf Platz 1 der Liste für PC Titel und unsere Sammleredition auf Platz 2!
> Wir bedanken uns ganz herzlich für eure sagenhafte Unterstützung von RIFT in Deutschland und sind zuversichtlich, dass wir euch auch weiterhin ein erstklassiges Spielerlebnis bieten werden!"
> (Aus dem RIFT-Forum)



Sie bedanken sich dafür und freuen sich das dieses MMO "erstmal" ein großen Erfolg feiert.
Wo ist jez das Problem?

Das Spiel hat aufjedenfall Potenzial und ich finde momentan machen sie alles richtig 
Also werde ich auch weiter zocken


----------



## orkman (9. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht im Rift-Forum posten...?



es ist im rift forum hier auf buffed


----------



## Chillers (9. März 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> WoW ist momentan so langweilig und unbalanced wie noch nie.
> 
> Leute, und abgesehen von dem Endcont und dem Gildensystem, so schröcklich wie nie.
> Alle, die es besser getroffen haben- FG.
> ...


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein post ist nicht zu negativ.



Nein, weil darum gehts garnicht. Du erklärst deine Meinung. Was Noxiel unterbunden hat ist dieses kopflose "ALLES SCHEISSE, ICH MACH HIER JETZT STUNK! FLAMED MICH!"-Verhalten. Auch wenn das nicht im Wortlaut im Text steht.


----------



## Chillers (9. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein, weil darum gehts garnicht. Du erklärst deine Meinung. Was Noxiel unterbunden hat ist dieses kopflose "ALLES SCHEISSE, ICH MACH HIER JETZT STUNK! FLAMED MICH!"-Verhalten. Auch wenn das nicht im Wortlaut im Text steht.



Ah, gut. Inzwischen übt ihr euch auch *zwischen den Zeilen lesen?*.
Auch k, aber man möchte doch einen chat noch verfolgen können (inhaltlich). Ich bitte darum.
Bitte.


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Entschuldigt die Frage aber: Was ist Rift? Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab von dem Spiel heute zum ersten Mal gehört...bzw. gerade eben...und das finde ich bedenklich, wo ich doch aktiver User in einem MMO-Forum bin *g*


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2011)

Interessant wird es erst in 3 Monaten wenn die Leute alle ihr Maxlevel haben. Dann muss sich zeigen wer dabei bleibt.
Gute Verkaufszahlen beim Start hatten schon viele


----------



## llcool13 (9. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die Frage aber: Was ist Rift? Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab von dem Spiel heute zum ersten Mal gehört...bzw. gerade eben...und das finde ich bedenklich, wo ich doch aktiver User in einem MMO-Forum bin *g*



Bei solchen Fragen ist Google immer ganz hilfreich.

Ich lass dir aber mal trotzdem den Link zu Hauptseite von Rift da: KLICK


----------



## Arosk (9. März 2011)

Quelle?


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die Frage aber: Was ist Rift? Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab von dem Spiel heute zum ersten Mal gehört...bzw. gerade eben...und das finde ich bedenklich, wo ich doch aktiver User in einem MMO-Forum bin *g*



Das da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das assoziiere ich auch damit, aber ich hatte keine Ahnung dass es ein Spiel gibt das so heißt 
Ansonsten @llcool13:
Meine Zeit ist mir zu kostbar um mich durch irgendeine Webseite zu klicken (oder auch nur Google zu benutzen) wenn ich nicht weiß ob das Suchobjekt sich lohnt. Deswegen wollte ich eine minimale Info (So in die Richtung "Es ist Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Modern", "Es ist mehr PvE- oder mehr PvP-lastig", "Es hat ein ausgeklügeltes Kampfsystem" o.ä.) 
Aber das ist natürlich zu viel verlangt.


----------



## Deadwool (9. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Meine Zeit ist mir zu kostbar um mich durch irgendeine Webseite zu klicken (oder auch nur Google zu benutzen) wenn ich nicht weiß ob das Suchobjekt sich lohnt. Deswegen wollte ich eine minimale Info (So in die Richtung "Es ist Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Modern", "Es ist mehr PvE- oder mehr PvP-lastig", "Es hat ein ausgeklügeltes Kampfsystem" o.ä.)
> Aber das ist natürlich zu viel verlangt.


Dann bleibst du halt unwissend. Zu verlangen dass dir die anderen die Infos auf dem Silbertablett servieren, weil dir die "Zeit zu kostbar" ist eine Webseite anzugucken, finde ich dann doch etwas dreist.


----------



## llcool13 (9. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten @llcool13:
> Meine Zeit ist mir zu kostbar um mich durch irgendeine Webseite zu klicken (oder auch nur Google zu benutzen) wenn ich nicht weiß ob das Suchobjekt sich lohnt. Deswegen wollte ich eine minimale Info (So in die Richtung "Es ist Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Modern", "Es ist mehr PvE- oder mehr PvP-lastig", "Es hat ein ausgeklügeltes Kampfsystem" o.ä.)
> Aber das ist natürlich zu viel verlangt.



Achso. Naja, dann entschuldige bitte. Aber ich habe auch besseres zu tun als hier für Leute Spielbeschreibungen zu verfassen obwohl diese sich mit sehr geringen Zeitaufwand auch selbst drüber informieren könnten. Aber das ist natürlich zu viel verlangt . Vor allem wenn es in diesem Forum auch ein Rift Unterforum gibt in dem sehr viel erklärt ist und wo auch viele ihre Meinungen und Erfahrungen schildern.


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dann bleibst du halt unwissend. Zu verlangen dass dir die anderen die Infos auf dem Silbertablett servieren, weil dir die "Zeit zu kostbar" ist eine Webseite anzugucken, finde ich dann doch etwas dreist.


Dankeschön. Der Tab war auch offen sobald der Link gepostet wurde, aber manchmal ist man eben bequem. 



llcool13 schrieb:


> Achso. Naja, dann entschuldige bitte. Aber ich habe auch besseres zu tun als hier für Leute Spielbeschreibungen zu verfassen obwohl diese sich mit sehr geringen Zeitaufwand auch selbst drüber informieren könnten. Aber das ist natürlich zu viel verlangt . Vor allem wenn es in diesem Forum auch ein Rift Unterforum gibt in dem sehr viel erklärt ist und wo auch viele ihre Meinungen und Erfahrungen schildern.



Wär mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Dakirah (10. März 2011)

Ist doch echt schön zu hören. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es so weiter geht.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (10. März 2011)

das spiel ist ganz ok, es wird seinen platz neben aoc, aion etc. finden, aber um mehr zu erreichen bietet rift zu wenig (nichts) neues....

aber ein gutes spiel um die zeit bis swtor, oder gw2 zu überbrücken, wenn man wow nichtmehr sehen kann...


----------



## duschking (10. März 2011)

mein senf kurz dazu...

habe vor 3 tagen meinen wow char (den ich 2 jahre im endcontent gespielt habe) gelöscht .. mal mir nichts dir nichts 100k gold verschenkt, das spiel von der festplatte gelöscht und account gelöscht.
bin seit 3 tagen mit rift beschäftigt und muss sagen..

--vieles sehr sehr ähnlich nur halt verbessert.
--vor alles grafisch viel besser und performanter
--ausgetestet und nicht beta kram
--viele leute on
--nicht langweilig 

es ist halt was anderes - mal was neues. obs sichs halten wird, wird sich zeigen. aber an alle WOW verehrer.. der tag wird kommen, da wird auch dieses spiel abgedreht werden. (und habt keine angst - es tut nicht weh 

haut rein - wo auch immer


----------



## Elathar (10. März 2011)

du hast also einen formalen brief an den blizzard hauptsitz geschrieben und dort per unterschrift deinen acc formal löschen lassen ? das bezweifle ich..


zumal .. was sind das für punkte

" viel leute on "- 13millionen spieler sprechen für sich
 "ausgetestet und nicht beta kram"-ohne worte... 
" vor alles grafisch viel besser und perfomanter" wtf ???


... und wieso an alle wow verehrer ?

wow bleibt halt die nr 1 weil es das einzige mmog ist welches

-flüssig läuft in den animationen und in den abläufen
-der support von blizzard erstklassig ist in der branche und ich ihn merhmals positiv geniesen durfte
-man davon ausgehen kann das dank der hohen spielerzahl as spiel nicht nach nem halben jahr zerpflückt wird und die serve rzusammen gelegt und und.

-der client anständig programmiert wurde sowie der support für andere systeme und treiber freiheit-


achja.. es gibt soviele punkte wow zu verehren...


----------



## RedPaprika (10. März 2011)

Rift ist ein gutes Spiel keine Frage...
Aber für mich bleibt trotzdem WoW die Nummer 1 =)
Hab mir Rift gekauft und level fein (37) aber ich persönlich finde WoW besser .
Warum kann man beide Spiele nicht gut finden?
Warum muss man immer andere MMos hassen ?
Es sind nur Spiele =) 
Macht anderen Menschen das Spiel nicht mies was sie mögen und
teilt nich immer allen mit warum oder das ihr mit WoW etc gequittet habt.


----------



## Dakirah (10. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> du hast also einen formalen brief an den blizzard hauptsitz geschrieben und dort per unterschrift deinen acc formal löschen lassen ? das bezweifle ich..
> 
> 
> zumal .. was sind das für punkte
> ...


Erstmal wirbt Blizzard nur mit 12 Millionen Spieler weltweit. In Deutschland sind es ca 500.000. Das war schon mal nahe der 1 Million. Aion hat auch 4 millionen Spieler, aber wie WoW, die meisten eben in Asien.^^
Ich hatte meine WoW Account auf Catalysm geupdatet und 1 Monat bezahlt. Nach 3 Tagen hier die Opern-Beta von Rift gesehen und nie wieder in WoW eingeloggt. Warum wohl ?
Grafisch liegen 3 Generation von Computergrafik zwischen WoW und Rift. Bei mir macht WoW auf Ultra 20-40 FPS und Rift 60-30 FPS - auch Ultra.




> ... und wieso an alle wow verehrer ?
> 
> wow bleibt halt die nr 1 weil es das einzige mmog ist welches
> 
> ...


WoW war noch nie die Nummer 1 ausser im Kopieren. Beim Release hatte Ragnarök Online 28 Millioen Spieler .. heute sogar 60 Millionen. Ist halt ein Asiatisches Spiel. Farmville kommt auch auf 60 Millionen Get 7 auf 20 Millionen. Glaubst du immer , was in der Werbung steht.
Du hats wohl seit langen keine Bots in WoW gemeldet. 3 Tage unbeantwortetes Ticket und dann nur eine dumme Mail - Wir kümmern uns drum. Guter Support sieht anders aus.
Geisterserver gibs schon lange. Mein Server ist inzwischen auch einer. Und ich zahle sicher nicht noch mehr Geld für eine vollen Server.
Der Client ist grottenschlecht programmiert und hat noch nichtmal vernüftige Multicore-Unterstützung.

So und nun mal eine Frage. - Was hat World of Warcraft mit Rift und diesem Tread zu tun. Hat Buffed Euch schon das Forum zu gemacht, weils keiner mehr spielt ?


----------



## RedPaprika (10. März 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Erstmal wirbt Blizzard nur mit 12 Millionen Spieler weltweit. In Deutschland sind es ca 500.000. Das war schon mal nahe der 1 Million. Aion hat auch 4 millionen Spieler, aber wie WoW, die meisten eben in Asien.^^
> Ich hatte meine WoW Account auf Catalysm geupdatet und 1 Monat bezahlt. Nach 3 Tagen hier die Opern-Beta von Rift gesehen und nie wieder in WoW eingeloggt. Warum wohl ?
> Grafisch liegen 3 Generation von Computergrafik zwischen WoW und Rift. Bei mir macht WoW auf Ultra 20-40 FPS und Rift 60-30 FPS - auch Ultra.
> 
> ...



Trotz allem ist WoW ein gutes Spiel, daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.
Seit 6 Jahren ist es Marktführer =)
Das nicht ohne Grund.
Rift ist auch ein Klasse Spiel !
Nur fehlt mir in Rift irgendwie die spieleriche Seele 
WoW hat eine so Atmosphärische Welt und Geschichte, dass hat Rift leider in meinen Augen nicht.
Das ist es aber letzten Endes was für mich ein RPG ausmacht =)
Werde Rift zwischendruch zocken und WoW aktiv =)


----------



## Hsvfan (10. März 2011)

huhu..möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben^^

1. Jeder soll das spielen was er mag....wenn einer lieber WoW spielt soll er WoW spielen
2. Jeder der Rift lieber mag soll Rift spielen

Aber liebe WoWler versucht doch den Leuten hier ..nicht das Spiel Rift mies zu machen.....
Und das WoW 12 Miillionen Spieler hat, glaub ich langsam nicht mehr...wenn man mal die Forums beobachtet, weil viele mittlerweile WoW verlassen aus vielen verschiedenen Gründen

Ich hab WoW auch verlassen und spiele mittlerweile Rift ....ihr fragt euch wieso....weil es Spass macht, was WoW seid Wotlk nicht mehr wirklich tat.....
Und das es nix neues in Rift gibt..mag ja sein....aber WoW hat damals auch nur von anderen MMOs kopiert wie Everquest etc.....

Also ist Blizzard wohl nicht besser ...aber das kommt davon wenn man glaubt das WoW ...sozusagen der Gott ist unter den MMOs...
Aber es gibt auch falschen göttlichen glauben ..denkt mal drüber nach!!!!

Ich kenne mittlerweile so viele die WoW verlassen haben..und es ist nur allzu verständlich wenn man sich die Patchnotes von 4.1 durchliest
Immer mehr Klasseneinheitsbrei und alles wird nur noch recycelt siehe Zul Aman und Zul Gurub...
und ganz ehrlich für so einen Mist zahle ich keine 13 euro im monat

Also liebe WoWler ..fragt euch doch mal warum es denn immer mehr Geisterserver gibt ...oder auch diese kostenlosen charaktertransfers....genau um die geisterserver einzustampfen
WoW ist schon lange nicht mehr ein gefragtes MMO ...das will uns nur die Werbung weiss machen ..Bliizard erzählt uns es sind 12 Millionen Spieler..das is reine Firmenpolitik
Weil wenn sie bekannt geben würden...es wären zb. nur noch 4 Millionen Spieler .....das klingt dann einfach nicht mehr so nach dem angeblichen Vorzeige-MMO

Weil keiner von uns hat jemals die Zahlen gesehen oder wir wissen auch nicht wie Bliizard das berechnet.....kann ja sein das es 12 Millionen sind...aber vielleicht zählen sie die eingefrorenen mit ...und in wirklichkeit sind nur 4 Millionen wirklich aktiv oder so...ich denke da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten wie Blizzard die wahrheit verschleiern könnte^^
Oder nicht? denkt mal drüber nach!!!

Ich sage nicht das sie es tun....bevor ich hier tonnenweise zugeflamed werde.....aber in meinen augen besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit das es dort so abläuft
weil keiner von uns wird je die offiziellen Statistiken über die wirkliche Anzahl der Spieler zu sehen bekommen also kann Blizzard doch auch erzählen was sie wollen!!
Beweisen oder den Gegen-Beweis wird nie ein aussenstehender bringen können, soviel sollte doch jeden klar sein....
Wie gesagt ich glaube nicht mehr wirklich an diese 12 Mio spieler die sie anpreisen wenn man mal sich so durch die Foren blättert!!


----------



## BalianTorres (10. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die Frage aber: Was ist Rift? Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab von dem Spiel heute zum ersten Mal gehört...bzw. gerade eben...und das finde ich bedenklich, wo ich doch aktiver User in einem MMO-Forum bin *g*



Dein post ist doch sehr wiedersprüchlich.

Du bist also aktiver User hier auf buffed und hörst heut zum ersten Mal von Rift? 

Hmmm, warum nehme ich dir diese Aussage nicht ganz ab?


----------



## myadictivo (10. März 2011)

wieso ? ich war bis vor 3-4 wochen auch noch dem wow-wahn verfallen und hab rift hier nur so nebensächlich wahrgenommen. okay, es gibt ein spiel namens rift. ich wußte nichtmal ob es nen singleplayer oder mmorpg ist. die news headlines hab ich zwar gelesen, aber auch nicht wirklich registriert. dann kam ein zeitpunkt wo mir wow einfach zum hals raushing. ich mein ich spiel auch schon mit vielen pausen und vielen rerolls seit classic. hab cata für meine begriffe "durch" und dachte mir "moment, stand auf buffed net immer was von wegen rift..was ist das eigentlich"..

also homepage angeschaut, mitbekommen das es nen headstart für vorbesteller gibt und mir schnell bei der saturn aktion nen key abgegirffen und während des headstarts fröhlich auf lvl 24 gezockt und dem spiel verfallen. wow abo mal wieder auf eis gelegt (vll zum nächsten addon wieder auskramen) und jetzt erstmal rift zocken.


----------



## Pitysplash (10. März 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen 
Ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich spiele nun schon seit 4 Jahren WoW und seit dem Headstart auch Rift. Ein für mich negativer Punkt ist, das Rift nicht gut mit weniger Leistungsstarken Systemen zusammenarbeitet. Ich spiele auf einen Laptop, habe mit WoW keinerlei Probleme, sieht schick aus und läuft flüssig, auch wenn nicht auf Ultra.
Aber bei rift habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Grafik zwischen Niedrig und Mittel ansiedeln muss, damit ich (meist) ruckelfrei spielen kann, das spiel erinnert dann grafisch aber eher an Gothik 3 als an ein aktuelles Spiel.

Desweiteren finde ich die allgemeinen Animationen eher abgehackt und unausgereift. Gut finde ich hingegen das Seelensystem und die Eventgeschichten (wobei man hier auch einen Gang zurück schalten könnte, das dauerhafte nervt dann auch irgendwann, wenn es den Questfluss stört).

Ich glaube, dass wenn nach den Testmonat, weiterhin der Zufluss an Spielern ungebremst wird, sich die Entwickler noch einmal richtig reinhängen und mehr Liebe (das fehlt mir eindeutig bei dem Spiel) in das Spiel investieren;- bis dato warte ich auch mit dem weiterspielen.

LG Pity


----------



## Pitysplash (10. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Weil keiner von uns hat jemals die Zahlen gesehen oder wir wissen auch nicht wie Bliizard das berechnet.....kann ja sein das es 12 Millionen sind...aber vielleicht zählen sie die eingefrorenen mit ...und in wirklichkeit sind nur 4 Millionen wirklich aktiv oder so...ich denke da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten wie Blizzard die wahrheit verschleiern könnte^^
> Oder nicht? denkt mal drüber nach!!!


Blizzard berechnet die Spieler anhand zahlender Kunden, die sich (wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung habe) mindestens einmal im Monat einloggen.
Frage: Wer bezahlt 13 euro im Monat und loggt sich einmal im Monat für 5 mins ein? Niemand. Also sind das schon mehr oder minder aktive Spieler.


----------



## myadictivo (10. März 2011)

naja du kannst einem aktuellen spiel ja wohl nicht anlasten, dass es nicht mehr gescheit auf alten rechnern(oder notebooks die im grunde garnicht fürs zocken konzipiert sind) läuft. das ist absurd. rift spielt halt in einer andren grafikliga als wow. und das ist auch gut so. klar hat mir wow vom stil her auch gefallen, aber rift sitzt imho für meine begriffe eben noch einen drauf und zaubert mir was schönes auf die leinwand


----------



## BalianTorres (10. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wieso ? ich war bis vor 3-4 wochen auch noch dem wow-wahn verfallen und hab rift hier nur so nebensächlich wahrgenommen. okay, es gibt ein spiel namens rift. ich wußte nichtmal ob es nen singleplayer oder mmorpg ist. die news headlines hab ich zwar gelesen, aber auch nicht wirklich registriert. dann kam ein zeitpunkt wo mir wow einfach zum hals raushing. ich mein ich spiel auch schon mit vielen pausen und vielen rerolls seit classic. hab cata für meine begriffe "durch" und dachte mir "moment, stand auf buffed net immer was von wegen rift..was ist das eigentlich"..
> 
> also homepage angeschaut, mitbekommen das es nen headstart für vorbesteller gibt und mir schnell bei der saturn aktion nen key abgegirffen und während des headstarts fröhlich auf lvl 24 gezockt und dem spiel verfallen. wow abo mal wieder auf eis gelegt (vll zum nächsten addon wieder auskramen) und jetzt erstmal rift zocken.



Das klingt für mich ja auch vollkommen plausibel.

Wenn aber ein User schreibt, dass er hier regelmäßig auf buffed unterwegs ist und gleichzeitig aber angibt von dem Spiel heute bzw. gestern zum ersten mal überhaupt etwas gehört zu haben, kann ich diese Aussage nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ashgard (10. März 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> Ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich spiele nun schon seit 4 Jahren WoW und seit dem Headstart auch Rift. Ein für mich negativer Punkt ist, das Rift nicht gut mit weniger Leistungsstarken Systemen zusammenarbeitet. Ich spiele auf einen Laptop, habe mit WoW keinerlei Probleme, sieht schick aus und läuft flüssig, auch wenn nicht auf Ultra.
> Aber bei rift habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Grafik zwischen Niedrig und Mittel ansiedeln muss, damit ich (meist) ruckelfrei spielen kann, das spiel erinnert dann grafisch aber eher an Gothik 3 als an ein aktuelles Spiel.
> 
> ...



Ähm? Nochmals kurz: Rift erinnert dich an Gothic 3 und nicht an ein aktuelles Spiel von der Grafik her? Aber gleichzeitig lobst du WoW in den Himmel, das schon zu Releasezeiten
eine hilflos veraltete Grafik hatte? (Und ja, WoW basiert von der Engine her nochimmer auf 1999). Merkst du den Widerspruch? Und nochwas, Gothic 3 hat heut noch eine
Hammergrafik. Erst vor kurzem die Demo von dem Grafikblender Dragon Age 2 gespielt...... Irgendwo ist da scheinbar die Entwicklung seit 2006 stehengeblieben.


----------



## Churchak (10. März 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> WoW ist momentan so langweilig und unbalanced wie noch nie. Und war Aion oder Warhammer Online jemals auf Platz 1? Ich bekam damals kaum etwas von diesen Spielen mit. Und dass WoW irgendeinmal fallen wird, ist eigentlich auch klar.



Nun ja dann warst du zu deren release Zeiten noch nicht auf Buffed unterwegs die beiden Spiele wurden damals genauso gehypt wie jetzt RIFT und DA2.Und auch von den anfänglichen Verkaufszahlen warn beide Spiele damals ganz weit oben.
Was Auffällt es gab glaube noch nie sowenige WoW "News" auf Buffed wie im Moment.Ob das wohl daran liegt das inzwichen ned mal mehr die Redaktion WoW spielt? ^^
Naja ich bin gespannt wie es mit Rift weitergeht.



Dakirah schrieb:


> WoW war noch nie die Nummer 1 ausser im Kopieren.


Naja den Rang hat nun aber Rift bekommen aber nun ja wie man an Guttenberg sieht muss das ja nicht negativ sein wenns um Beliebtheit geht. ^^



Pitysplash schrieb:


> Blizzard berechnet die Spieler anhand zahlender Kunden, die sich (wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung habe) mindestens einmal im Monat einloggen.
> Frage: Wer bezahlt 13 euro im Monat und loggt sich einmal im Monat für 5 mins ein? Niemand. Also sind das schon mehr oder minder aktive Spieler.



och Leute die zB mal im wahn vor einiger zeit nen Halb/Jahresabo abgeschlossen haben weil sie der meinung waren das sie das Spiel ewiglich fesseln wird .


----------



## Hsvfan (10. März 2011)

@ pitysplash

du glaubst doch wohl nicht, das Blizzard nicht weiss ...wieviele eingefrorene accounts es gibt

Eine Frage wie naiv bist du? ich denke die können jeden Account einsehen den es gibt ..egal ob aktiv oder eingefroren und selbst wenn nicht...

Wir kennen die Zahlen nicht also kann Blizzard dennoch behaupten was sie wollen.....

Weil keiner von uns den was beweisen kann ob es stimmt.....also meiner meinung nach sind diese 12 Mio Spieler nicht mehr wirklich vorhanden

Geh mal in diversen Foren ,,da liest man zu Hauf das WoW verlassen wird und wie jemand anders schon erwähnte...es gab in Deutschland schon mal fast 1 Mio WoW - Spieler mitterweile sind es wohl nur noch 500.000

Das alleine spricht schon Bände ...und ich denke das wird auch nicht besser ...und das hat nix mit Rift zu tun , sondern das Blizzard WoW kaputt patcht^^


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

Platz 1 ist nett, aber völlig uninteressant.
Wenn der Platz 4 - 5 Wochen oder gar länger gehalten werden kann, DANN ist es interessant. Ich glaube letztes Jahr stand da oben auch mal Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2011 

@hsvfan: Und ob die Zahl stimmt. Als börsennotiertes Unternehmen, was Blizzard/Activision nunmal ist, schönigt man nicht mal eben schnell Zahlen. Die würden schneller vorm Gericht stehen als ihnen lieb wäre.
Da kannst du dich drehen und wenden wie du willst, nach Blizzards Definition haben sie 12 Millionen Spieler. Aber ich wage auch die Behauptung, dass es demnächst weniger werden. WoW hat vielen mit Cataclysm gezeigt, dass es nichts aufregendes mehr bieten kann. Beispiel meine Gilde:
Zu Beginn im Raidplaner 20+ Anmeldungen, mittlerweile fallen die Raids aus oder es werden Randoms gesucht. Es werden immer mehr Leute inaktiv, zumindest in meinem Umfeld. Und das sind zum Teil auch Classic-Spieler die mittlerweile pausieren.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (10. März 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es geht nicht mehr lange und RIFT wird das neue TOP mmo sein! Ich selbst spiele RIFT und bin mitlerweile Level 25. Auch ich (nach ca. 3 Jahren WoW) muss sagen, RIFT TOPPT ALLE BISHERIGEN SPIELE!
> An alle die RIFT noch nicht selbst gespielt haben, oder es durch Gerüchte wie "alles nur kopiert" oder "WoW wird immer das beste sein" nicht versuchen wollen, TUT ES! (Kopiert? Na und! Es ist kopiert UND um einiges verbessert!)


Ich selbst bin WoW-Spieler noch vor der ersten Stunde (Closed US-Beta) und muss sagen: "Rift toppt alle bisherigen Spiele" - ist schlichtweg nicht gegeben.
Rift macht jedoch vieles gut:
- der Einstieg fällt einfach
- die Quests sind leitend
- die Spielwelt ist dynamisch
- sehr dynamische Gruppenbildungen möglich

Aber es gibt auch Kritikpunkte:
- die Spielwelt ist vlt. zu dynamisch?
- die Steuerung ist bei Weitem nicht so flüssig, wie man es ggf. von WoW gewohnt ist
- die Levelgeschwindigkeit unterschiedlicher Klassen ist doch sehr krass

Ich selbst bin kein Freund von extremen Aussagen und finde diesbezüglich auch die aktuelle Leserkollumne auf der Hauptseite richtig gut. RIFT wird WoW nicht schlagen. Weder kurzfristig, noch langfristig. Allerdings ist es durchaus in der Lage eine lange Zeitspanne auf dem MMO-Markt zu überleben. Und es ist durchaus anzunehmen, dass es erfolgreicher wird als HdRO, Aion oder WAR und wie sie nicht alle lauten...
Wie es sein wird, das wird jedoch die Zukunft zeigen. Mir macht es Spaß, ist man erst einmal aus den Startgebieten heraus und muss nicht mehr die "/1 ich bring mal nen dummen Vergleich zu WoW preis und verteile ungefragt meine Meinung und mache mich zum Narren" ertragen, dann macht es auch ungemein viel Spaß einfach andere Leute anzulabern und mal n Stündchen mit denen zusammen questen. Ich hoffe, die wenigsten Leute werden ihren Gruppenmodus auf Privat stellen. Mich kann jeder einladen wer will, ist bei Questmobs nur von Vorteil! Und das sehen derzeit gott sei dank sehr viele Leute so. MM wird hier noch groß geschrieben.


Direkt zum Topic:
Dass RIFT auf #1 ist überrascht wohl niemanden. Ist jedoch auch bei allen großen Neuerscheinungen der Fall gewesen (HdRO, Aion, WAR - bei AoC bin ich mir nicht sicher)
Der erste Monat zählt nun einmal so gut wie gar nicht. Wichtig ist, dass die Käufer der Anfangszeit viel Spaß haben und gute Publicity betreiben um weitere Langzeitkunden zu gewinnen


----------



## PureLoci (10. März 2011)

Protek schrieb:


> Ist natürlich klar das RIFT jetzt so Erfolg hat wo in WoW die grosse Langeweile ausbricht.
> Irgendwann hat sich jedes Spielkonzept erledigt, sind immerhin schon über 6 Jahre WoW
> Es stimmt, lieber gut kopiert... aber hey heute ist es fast unmöglich nicht irgendeine Idee zu kopieren, die übrigens meist von Blizzard auch kopiert wurde.
> 
> ...



Da Rift ein an WoW sehr stark angelegtes MMO ist, glaube ich, dass es sich auf Dauer zwar mehr halten wird als ein Warhammer oder Aion...jedoch niemals die hohen Spielerzahlen eines WoW erreicht.

Vielen ist das Spielkonzept, welches von WoW zu 90% abgekupfert ist einfach schon zu lange bekannt.

Ich spiele Rift momentan auch, finde es gut umgesetzt...die Frage ist eben auch, wie lange das Spiel Spass macht, vorallem, wenn man von MMOs langsam übersättigt ist.


----------



## Parasîte1 (10. März 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Rift ist ein gutes Spiel keine Frage...
> Aber für mich bleibt trotzdem WoW die Nummer 1 =)
> Hab mir Rift gekauft und level fein (37) aber ich persönlich finde WoW besser .
> Warum kann man beide Spiele nicht gut finden?
> ...


Spiele Rift und Wow mehr oder weniger beides aktiv bisher.
Raiden in WoW weil es sonst nix mehr zu tun gibt, und den rest in Rift.

Man muss nicht ein Spiel hassen um das andere rechtfertigen zu können.
Ich vermeide auch vergleiche, weil man nicht alles im Leben vergleichen muss...
Beides macht Spass, und das ist das einzig wichtge für mich!


----------



## duschking (10. März 2011)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Spiele Rift und Wow mehr oder weniger beides aktiv bisher.
> Raiden in WoW weil es sonst nix mehr zu tun gibt, und den rest in Rift.
> 
> Man muss nicht ein Spiel hassen um das andere rechtfertigen zu können.
> ...



ein guter post.......


@13 millionen spieler und so und marktführer und nr. 1
das ist ne zahl die für den spieler überhaupt nix zu sagen hat weil 
- auf dem realm wo man spielt sind halt vlt. nur 10000 oder so.. abzüglich twinkschars vlt. 1/5
und das haben shards in rift locker auch .. 

also so gesehen spielt man ja nicht mit 13 millionen spielern sondern nur mit paar tausend - egal ob wow oder rift


ich stelle man ne behauptung in nen raum. 
am tag X kommen 2 spiele absolut zeitgleich auf den markt.. beide sind neu - absoult keine vorkenntnisse
spiel 1: WoW so wies in Cata z.Z. ist
spiel 2: Rift 

div. spieler testen beide spiele ein paar tage an und müssen dann eines von der HD löschen.
ich WETTE 80% bleiben bei Rift


----------



## Potpotom (10. März 2011)

Ich spiele beide und bin glücklich damit.

Wenn ich aber ehrlich zu mir selbst bin, dann spiele ich WoW nicht weils ein hammergeiles Spiel ist, sondern vielmehr deswegen, weil ich über die Jahre wirklich gute Freunde gewonnen habe und es fast schon als Chatbasis dient. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Wie "gut" Rift ist wird man sehen wenn es ebenso gealtert ist... schaun wa mal.


----------



## Keupi (10. März 2011)

duschking schrieb:


> Ich stelle man ne behauptung in nen raum.
> am tag X kommen 2 spiele absolut zeitgleich auf den markt.. beide sind neu - absoult keine vorkenntnisse
> spiel 1: WoW so wies in Cata z.Z. ist
> spiel 2: Rift
> ...



...So denke ich auch. Jeder hat zig Erinnerungen an WoW und vergleicht diese immer mit neuen Spielen oder maximal einer Viertelstunde Gameplay.

WoW ist ein super Spiel, aber Rift ist einfach neuer. Für meinen Geschmack sogar atmosphärischer, aber das ist ja meine Meinung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. März 2011)

Sagt mal, wer behauptet eigentlich duaernd das Rift stark an WoW angelehnt ist und kopiert? Sagt mal habt ihr alle mit WoW angefangen MMOs zu zocken und bis jetzt ausser Rift noch keins wie AoC,STO oder Lotro,RoM, etc gespielt?

Die spielen sich ALLE von der Grundweise her absolut identisch.

Die Welt ist eine ganz andere, das Skill,Klassendesign ist eine völlig andere. Die Spielmechaniken sind aber auch in fast jeden MMO ident.
Kein einziges MMO hat bis jetzt das Rad neu erfunden (gut ausnahme ev. EVE Online) 

Zu behaupten Rift sei ein WoW-Klon wäre wie zu sagen: He Apple hat den IPAD von meinen Klopapier kopiert...

Echt..also das ist echt teilweise soeine Hirnlose Aussage mit diesen..von WoW kopiert das ich nur noch fragen kann: Wo ist den der gesunde Menschenverstand nur abgeblieben? Rift ist ein komplett neues MMO, das den gängien Standart was Mechanik,Namensgebung,Steuerung etc wie es seid den Anfängen der MMOs gang und gebe ist benutzt, Mechaniken und Ideen aus anderen MMOs (und da am allerwenigsten von WoW, den Achievments gabs schon in Warhammer und Lotro bevor sie nach WoW kammen zB.) aufgreift und diese passend in ihr Spiel integrieren.

Bitte hört auf dauernd Rift hier als WoW-Klon zu stilisieren, den wenn ich mir teilweise die Chats zurzeit angucke könnte ich kotzen und wünsche mir nichts sehnlicher als das WoW seine 12 Mio Spieler behält, die sich da weiterhin gegenseitig ihre absolut bodenlose Intoleranz,respektlosigkeit und diesen verdammten: He das ist ein Spiel da muss man was erreichen und Erfolge haben! Dort weiterhin ihresgleichen an den Kopf klatschen, genauso wie ihre stupide skillkopierei und ihren DPS Wahn dort ausleben.....


WoW ist im Grunde n solides gutes MMO mit stärken und Schwächen, genauso ist Rift ein gutes und solides MMO ebenfalls mit Stärken und Schwächen. Den Fehler den aber anscheinend viele (gerade WoWler) machen, ist das sie 1:1 erwarten, aber vom sozialen Verhalten, bzw der Fähigkeit eigeninitive und selbstständiges Denken (ja das wir in WOw vielen abgenommen, wodurch es mehr einen HacknSlay gleicht siehe : DPS DPS DPS) fehlt, wodurch die Spielatmosphäre eines RICHTIGEN MMOs entscheident leidet.
Spielt was euch Spaß macht, und wenn ihr schon unbedingt Rift mit WoW vergleichen wollt, dann tut das im Zusammenhang mit allen existenten MMOs und vorallem gebe ich so manchen mal den Tip zu lernen über den Blizzardtellerrand zu gucken. Ansonst werdet ihr in Rift bei einer geschätzen Anzahl von 98 verschiedenen GRUNDSkillungen PRO Klasse nicht weit kommen und keinen Spaß haben.

MFG ein von diesen blöden "Rift=WoW" genervter Pyro


----------



## Wellnice (10. März 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Apple hat den IPAD von meinen Klopapier kopiert...



Lass uns da mal genauer drüber reden!.... XD

ne spaß /sign


----------



## Fipsin (10. März 2011)

Merkt ihr nicht das Blizzard die 12Millionen VOR knapp einem Halben Jahr 
genannt hat? Vor Cataclysm, vor Rift... Mittlerweile sollten die Zahlen auch
runtergekommen sein. Ich hab nicht auf ein anderes MMO gewechselt und
spiele auch kein Rift und habe trodzem mit WoW einen Monat nach Cata
aufgehört, weils einfach momentan keinen fun macht.

WoW ist ein gutes Spiel, es hat 6! Jahre die Breite Masse der MMO-Spieler
begeistert. 6Jahre eine so hohe Spielerzahl zu halten ist für ein MMO nicht 
leicht. Nur irgendwann veraltet das Produkt. Klar es bleibt einer der 
Klassiker und wird auch nie wirklich aussterben aber man kann es mit einem
Auto vergleichen. Es kommt Top auf den Markt mit den neusten Technicken
doch selbst in 25Jahren ist dieses Model Museumsreif und einfach ein Lieb-
haberstück.

Ob Rift es schaft das Nachfolge-WoW zu sein steht wohl in den Sternen, ich
freue mich auf andere MMOs wie Swtor und GW2, wenn es mit WoW so 
weiter geht wird es nicht mehr auf platz 1 stehen aber ich kann mir auch
nicht vorstellen das andere folgende MMOs in den nächsten 10Jahren auf
die gleichen Zahlen kommen werden.


Und bitte Verarscht euch nicht selber...
WoW hat bei andern geklaut und wird immer irgendwo sich
ideen her nehmen...genauso wie andere MMOs die in den
nächsten Jahren erscheinen werden. Wer hier rumschreit
WoW oder andere MMOs hätten alles geklaut soll selber ein
KOMPLET neues MMO entwickeln wo niemand sagen kann.
Geklaut!


----------



## llcool13 (10. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wär mir nicht aufgefallen.



Und warum liest du denn nicht selbst nach? Warum verlangst du von anderen bereits geschriebenes hier nochmal durchzukauen? Und dann poste ich dir schon nen Link obwohl *siehe zweiten Satz* und dann bekomme ich so eine Antwort?!?

Also sry, aber dein Verhalten hier ist echt ziemlich dreist. 

Aber da dir meine Antworten, selbst wenn als Hilfe und nur nett gemeint, ja nicht zu gefallen scheinen, werde ich deine Posts in Zukunft einfach ignorieren und nichts mehr drauf antworten. 

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit...

MfG


----------



## Norei (10. März 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> WoW ist momentan so langweilig und unbalanced wie noch nie. Und war Aion oder Warhammer Online jemals auf Platz 1? Ich bekam damals kaum etwas von diesen Spielen mit. Und dass WoW irgendeinmal fallen wird, ist eigentlich auch klar.



HdRO war damals auf Platz 1 (Standard), 2 (Special) und 10 (Collectors mit LTA für 250€). Und HdRO hat sich noch gut gehalten. Interessant wird es wie gesagt in fünf, sechs Wochen. Und noch mehr in einem Jahr, wenn man mal sieht, wieviele Server dann noch da sind.

WAR war glaube ich auf Platz 1, Aion nicht. Bei AoC bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Hängt immer davon ab, was gerade noch an Blockbustern rauskommt. In einer normalen Woche bedeutet Platz 1 nicht viel, kommt ein neues SIMS 3-Addon raus, hat ein MMO (außer WoW-Addon) keine Chance.


----------



## Hellyes (10. März 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Bitte hört auf dauernd Rift hier als WoW-Klon zu stilisieren, den wenn ich mir teilweise die Chats zurzeit angucke könnte ich kotzen und wünsche mir nichts sehnlicher als das WoW seine 12 Mio Spieler behält, die sich da weiterhin gegenseitig ihre absolut bodenlose Intoleranz,respektlosigkeit und diesen verdammten: He das ist ein Spiel da muss man was erreichen und Erfolge haben! Dort weiterhin ihresgleichen an den Kopf klatschen, genauso wie ihre stupide skillkopierei und ihren DPS Wahn dort ausleben.....




Dafür ein dickes */sign* von mir!






Pyrodimi schrieb:


> (..) und vorallem gebe ich so manchen mal den Tip zu lernen über den Blizzardtellerrand zu gucken. Ansonst werdet ihr in Rift bei einer geschätzen Anzahl von 98 verschiedenen GRUNDSkillungen PRO Klasse nicht weit kommen und keinen Spaß haben.




Das ist wohl war. Ich selbst habe mich dabei erwischt, wie ich anfangs beim Leveln in Rift nach einem Guide gesucht habe, "richtig" zu skillen - wohl noch böse WoW-Nachwirkungen (by the way... ich habe WoW kurz VOR Cataclysm endgültig an den Nagel gehängt).

Doch dann dachte ich, wieso zum Teufel mache ich das? Es macht so viel Freude verschiedene Skillungen auszuprobieren und rumzutüfteln. Und genau hier ist Rift mit seinen schier unzähligen Möglichkeiten eine Offenbarung, die ihres gleichen sucht.
Zudem bietet Rift ein frisches Universum mit toller Atmosphäre und zeitgemäße Grafik in einem schön düsteren, vor allem erwachsenen Stil, bei dem ich nicht denken muss, ich spiele einen Zeichentrickfilm.

 - das nur kurz zum Thema à la "Rift klaut von WoW".

Demnach finde ich, dass sich Trion die #1 - um endlich mal zum Topic zurückzukehren - redlich verdient und somit den Grundstein für ein erfolgreiches MMO gelegt hat. Die Zeit wird den Rest zeigen. Ich persönlich bleibe auf jeden Fall auch nach dem ersten Monat und nach dem Monat danach und... dabei


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

Also wenn ich es richtig deute, dann kommt Rift doch nicht so gut weg, wie es die News glauben lässt.
Wenn man sich nämlich mal die Amazon-Charts anguckt, dann ist es ein magerer 16. Platz. Platz 1 und 2 werden von Pokemon angeführt 

Dann mal die Daumen drücken, dass sich Rift hocharbeiten kann


----------



## Tuminix (10. März 2011)

Grüße Euch liebe Buffis, 

Rift seit heute die #1 auf dem deutschen Pc-Spielemarkt, Adelheit mit "mach doch mal die Beine breit" auf #1 der Schlagercharts, und die schwarz-gelben führen noch immer die Tabelle in der Bundesliga an, na und?! Im Sommer wird sich Grillkohle auch wieder besser verkaufen. 
Soviel nur dazu, was für mich solch ein Ranking bedeutet... 

Nun jedoch zum Spiel Rift, auch ich habe mir nach einiger Skepsis das Spiel Rift angelegt, eigentlich nur aus Neugierde, da mir der letzte Bericht aus dem Buffed-Magazin recht gut gefallen hat. 
Inzwischen habe ich ca. 8 Stunden Spielzeit hinter mir, und muss sagen, ja, das Spiel macht Spass und hält mich bei Laune. 
Die Zeit vergeht beim daddeln wie im Flug, stetig etwas neues entdecken, ob lustige Gebiete, Charaktergestalltungsmöglichkeiten, einfach prima. 
Rift kombiniert einige tolle Elemente aus anderen bekannten MMO´s, die mir ebenfalls gut gefallen haben, und bisher kann ich sagen, dass haben sie gut hinbekommen. 

Das einzige was mir an Rift nicht gefällt, sind derzeit ca. 40% der Spieler, die mit ihrem gewohnten Wow-slang und flames die Chats zu spammen. Unter anderem verstehe ich auch heute noch nicht, warum sich "Nichtrollenspieler" auf einem Rollenspielerserver niederlassen. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sich dies in wenigen Wochen jedoch wieder legt, und die besten Spammer wieder zurück zu ihrem Herkunft MMO gehen... 
Naja, beim Start von Hdr, W.a.r, AoC, Aion war es in den ersten Monaten auch nicht anders, leider. 

Und was die Rollenspieler betrifft, da kann man nur die Daumen drücken, dass die RP-Regeln genauso streng überwacht & fix geahndet werden, wie damals auf Balegaer (HDR)... 

Also, mein Fazit, wer W.a.r & Aion, mochte, wird Rift lieben...

Jetzt warten wir mal auf das Game "Tera" und natürlich auf Gw2, bis dahin kann man getroßt riften!


----------



## BalianTorres (10. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Also wenn ich es richtig deute, dann kommt Rift doch nicht so gut weg, wie es die News glauben lässt.
> Wenn man sich nämlich mal die Amazon-Charts anguckt, dann ist es ein magerer 16. Platz. Platz 1 und 2 werden von Pokemon angeführt



 Deine "Amazon-Charts" allein entscheiden nicht wirklich über den Erfolg bzw. Misserfolg eines Spiels in Deutschland.


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Deine "Amazon-Charts" allein entscheiden nicht wirklich über den Erfolg bzw. Misserfolg eines Spiels in Deutschland.


Welches Spiel ist denn so in den letzten 3 - 4 Wochen auf den Markt gekommen, was Rift als Neu-Erscheinung den Rang ablaufen könnte? Das ist wie bei Kinofilmen. Während sich echte Blockbuster mit Millionen von Zuschauern auf Platz 1 der Kino-Charts drücken, schaffen es durchschnittliche Filme auch auf Platz 1, wenn nichts anderes berauschendes im Kino läuft.
Laut Amazon wird Crysis 2 z.B. in der Standard wie auch in der Signature-Edition öfter vorbestellt (im Zeitraum der Erfassung) als Rift gekauft. Oder L.A. Noire für die PS3, auch öfter vorbestellt als Rift gekauft, obwohl es erst Mitte Mai raus kommt.

Dieser Platz 1 in den GfK Charts ist einfach nichtssagend, da man die Relationen nicht kennt.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. März 2011)

Warum ist der Neid auf WoW eigent immer so stark?

In jedem Thema das nicht mit WoW zu tun hat wird davon gelabert...
Wenn ihr solche Angst vor dem Spiel habt dann betreibt doch nicht dauern Mund Propaganda -.-"

Meine güte ihr tut so als wäre WoW und RIFT eine Religion.
Habt ihr keine echten Probleme um die ihr euch kümmern könnt?

Ich reporte den Thread mal kommt ja ehh nichts bei raus...


----------



## BalianTorres (10. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Welches Spiel ist denn so in den letzten 3 - 4 Wochen auf den Markt gekommen, was Rift als Neu-Erscheinung den Rang ablaufen könnte? Das ist wie bei Kinofilmen. Während sich echte Blockbuster mit Millionen von Zuschauern auf Platz 1 der Kino-Charts drücken, schaffen es durchschnittliche Filme auch auf Platz 1, wenn nichts anderes berauschendes im Kino läuft.
> Laut Amazon wird Crysis 2 z.B. in der Standard wie auch in der Signature-Edition öfter vorbestellt (im Zeitraum der Erfassung) als Rift gekauft. Oder L.A. Noire für die PS3, auch öfter vorbestellt als Rift gekauft, obwohl es erst Mitte Mai raus kommt.
> 
> Dieser Platz 1 in den GfK Charts ist einfach nichtssagend, da man die Relationen nicht kennt.



Schon klar........

Und die Relationen sind bei den Amazon-Charts, deiner Meinung nach, also voll und ganz gegeben?

Demzufolge muss sich ab jetzt jedes Game das keine hohen Platzierungen in den Amazon-Charts erreicht, den Stempel "gefloppt" aufs Auge drücken lassen.


----------



## loocypher (10. März 2011)

Ich spiels auch seit ner Woche jetzt.

Es ist gut, aber bei weitem nicht das Non plus Ultra.


----------



## Shintuargar (10. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Also wenn ich es richtig deute, dann kommt Rift doch nicht so gut weg, wie es die News glauben lässt.
> Wenn man sich nämlich mal die Amazon-Charts anguckt, dann ist es ein magerer 16. Platz. Platz 1 und 2 werden von Pokemon angeführt
> 
> Dann mal die Daumen drücken, dass sich Rift hocharbeiten kann




Was ich in dem Zusammenhang witzig finde, dass hier über mögliche Manipulation und Schönfärberei seitens Blizzard bezüglicher ihrer aktiven Abos und Verkäufe diskutiert wird, wenn aber eine so Meldung über ihr Lieblingsspiel kommt, dann werden diese Zahlen kommentarlos als authentisch hingenommen. Es ist ja scheinbar nur Blizzard, die solche Zahlen für ihr Marketing benutzt... 

Und dieses Argument, dass zur Zeit viele mit WoW aufhören, ist so alt wie das Spiel selbst. Diese Argumente gab es schon zu Classic, meistens wurde sich ebenfalls auf das Forum bezogen und auf ingame Kontakte. In Foren schreiben meist die, die unzufrieden sind, um sich Gehör zu verschaffen. In der Hoffnung, Blizzard (oder ein anderer Entwickler, bei WAR & Co. sah es in den Foren auch nie anders aus) denkt "Hui, da wollen aber viele kündigen, da müssen wir gegensteuern". Das sind aber oft die, die noch weiterspielen möchten, nur eben zu ihren "Bedingungen". Wer wirklich unzufrieden ist oder keinen Spaß mehr hat, der hört ohne großes Tamtam auf.

Ich spiele nun auch seit sechs Jahren WoW und mir macht es immer noch Spaß. Viele habe ich in der Zeit kennengelernt, viele haben aufgehört, die meisten kamen aber immer wieder zurück, nachdem der neue "Heilsbringer" andere Schwächen offenbarte und man merkte, das perfekte MMO gibt es nicht, dass alles unter einen Hut bringt. Deshalb sollte jeder das spielen, was seiner Meinung nach den größten Spielspaß bringt. Deswegen ist kein anderes Spiel schlechter oder besser, es spricht nur andere Vorlieben an.

Jedes MMO wird sich mit einem neuen messen lassen müssen. Und jedes merkt den Release eines neuen MMOs. Blizzard ist da halt nur in der Lage, dies zu verschmerzen. Aber selbst WAR oder AoC verschmerzt das, obwohl die selbst viel weniger aktive Abos haben.


----------



## Meister Obolon (10. März 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wer behauptet eigentlich duaernd das Rift stark an WoW angelehnt ist und kopiert? Sagt mal habt ihr alle mit WoW angefangen MMOs zu zocken und bis jetzt ausser Rift noch keins wie AoC,STO oder Lotro,RoM, etc gespielt?
> 
> Die spielen sich ALLE von der Grundweise her absolut identisch.



Bei Shootern meckert ja auch keiner, dass alle WASD-Steuerung haben, die linke Maustaste zum Schießen ist, Space zum Springen ist, das Interface fast immer gleich ist und man sich am Ende sogar noch gegenseitig erschießen muss!!!!


----------



## YingelYangel (10. März 2011)

Hört euch doch mal an was für ne scheise hier rauskommt.Rift ist genau wie WoW und wenn man 50 ist und paar wochend as game spielt ist es genau solangweilig wie WoW nur mit einer besseren grafik.

Toll Platz 1 im Spielmarkt oh toll das sagt hier alles ich sag 1 bis 2monate und dann ist das game auch vergessen genau wie Aion.Alleine wenn in wow *Ragnaros wieder kommt .

*


----------



## BalianTorres (10. März 2011)

YingelYangel schrieb:


> Hört euch doch mal an was für ne scheise hier rauskommt.


Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, brain! 

Dein geistreicher post ist das beste Beispiel


----------



## llcool13 (10. März 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wer behauptet eigentlich duaernd das Rift stark an WoW angelehnt ist und kopiert? Sagt mal habt ihr alle mit WoW angefangen MMOs zu zocken und bis jetzt ausser Rift noch keins wie AoC,STO oder Lotro,RoM, etc gespielt?
> 
> Die spielen sich ALLE von der Grundweise her absolut identisch.



Ganz deiner Meinung. Davon das MMO Genre absolut neu zu erfinden sind wir noch seeeeehr weit entfernt. Und man muss immer bedenken das WoW der "Erstgeborene" war. Also das MMO was als erstes die breite Masse angesprochen. Dadurch resultieren natürlich auch diese hohen Spielerzahlen. Und da WoW nunmal als erstes gewisse Standarts gesetzt hat heisst es natürlich immer das andere Spiele kopieren wenn sie es ähnlich machen wie WoW.


----------



## nemø (10. März 2011)

Also das Video auf der Startseite erinnrt mich an....Hellboy?
Das, was ich von TB und Jesse gesehen hab, fand ich nicht so berauschend.
Das Klassensystem sieht zwar toll aus, scheint mir aber dann doch sich nihct sehr individuell von anderen abzuheben.
4 Grundklassen mit jeweils...9(?) Skillbäumen? Wär mir zu viel! Kommt doch eh bei den verschiedenen dann doch auf's selbe raus.

Ich werds nicht zocken. Wenn ich wechsel, dann zu DCUO, das sieht lustig aus!


----------



## Groar (10. März 2011)

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, was nach der Anfangseuphorie noch übrig bleibt wird sich zeigen.

Aber erstmal Gratulation zum gut anlaufenden Verkauf...


----------



## Threral (10. März 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil spiele seit 3 Tagen Rift un bin mit meinem Krieger (der mal ein großer Tank werden soll) auf jetzt LV16.

Warum ich WoW einfach nicht mehr so gut finde wie zu Zeiten des Releases läst eigentlich einfach beantworten

Alles ist dasselbe nur wieder neu angestrichen wie zb die Tier-Sets: - vergleicht einmal die Vielfalt der Classic bzw BC Sets und die heutigen seit WotLK, im Endeffekt alles das selbe nur andere Stats und Farben.
Es macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr irgendetwas neues Im Specc zu probieren wenn die Klasse den nächsten Mittwoch eh wieder genervt wird.
Anscheinend wird nur noch auf die Heulsusen gehört die sagen der DK macht mit seinem AE zuviel Schaden könntet ihr die bitte etwas niedriger einstufen?
Da frag ich mich ehrlich.

Blizz fehlen einfach die Ideen oder aber die Leute die diese haben, da ja der Großteil der Truppe die WoW entwickelten einfach Blizz ihr neues MMO entstehen lassen und diese einfach keine Kraft und Emotionen mehr in das Spiel stecken.

Meine Vermutung die ich habe ist, dass Blizz die Leute hinhalten will bis "Titan" fertig gestellt ist und dann WoW kostenfrei macht und bis dahin keine neuen Investitionen mehr in das Spiel steckt.

Und dann dieses vereinfachen der Quests!

Wenn ich sehe wie lange man damals gebraucht hat alle Seiten für "die Grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals" zu ergattern und heute haut man einfach 1-2 Mobs um hat die "1ne" Seite und gibt die Q ab.
Wo ist da bitte schön der Reiz?

Ich kanns euch sagen der schließt gerade die Wohnungstür hinter sich und geht.

Rift dagegen ist einfach nur Hammer sowohl Grafisch als auch in Bezug zur Kommunikation und Interaktion mit anderen Spielern.

Klar gibt es auch in diesem MMO Verbesserungen die gemacht werden müssen, aber das ist bei jedem Spiel so und war auch bei WoW so als ich 2005 angefangen habe.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das diese Spiel wirklich noch langzeit Motivationen bieten wird und nicht alles für Kiddies bzw Nörgler gepatcht wird nur damit diese schneller auf dem Highlevel sind oder einfach nur weil sie keinen Lust haben sich etwas anzustrengen um etwas zu erreichen im Spiel.


MFG Threral  

PS: Sry wegen dem etwas chaotischen Text, bin noch etwas fertig von der Arbeit


----------



## TrollJumper (10. März 2011)

Ihr vergleicht ein Spiel das seit 6 Jahren auf dem Markt ist und sich gut gehalten hat mit einem frischen Spiel.
Ich möchte mal eure Meinung zu RIFT in 6 Jahren wissen, wenn wieder ein neuer "Hoffnungsträger" am Start ist und es in RIFT auch nur noch Routine in Form von Dailies, farmen, Instanzen farmen etc pp besteht.

War WoW am Anfang nicht auch was ganz tolles und neues von dem jeder (fast jeder) fasziniert war?


----------



## Klos1 (10. März 2011)

Können wir jetzt mal wieder aufhören, über dieses Wow zu reden? Hier geht es um Rift. Wenn jemand seine Treue und Zuneigung zu dem Spiel Wow bekunden will, dann soll er doch ins Wow-Forum gehen, oder seinen Psychiater damit vollschwallen. Der wird dann wenigstens auch dafür bezahlt, sich so nen Dünnpfiff anzuhören. Aber hier interessiert es den Leuten doch einen Feuchten, wie toll ihr Wow findet.


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Schon klar........
> 
> Und die Relationen sind bei den Amazon-Charts, deiner Meinung nach, also voll und ganz gegeben?
> 
> Demzufolge muss sich ab jetzt jedes Game das keine hohen Platzierungen in den Amazon-Charts erreicht, den Stempel "gefloppt" aufs Auge drücken lassen.



*seufz*
Wo schreib ich denn, dass Rift aufgrund der Amazon-Charts ein Flop sei?


----------



## llcool13 (10. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt mal wieder aufhören, über dieses Wow zu reden? Hier geht es um Rift. Wenn jemand seine Treue und Zuneigung zu dem Spiel Wow bekunden will, dann soll er doch ins Wow-Forum gehen, oder seinen Psychiater damit vollschwallen. Der wird dann wenigstens auch dafür bezahlt, sich so nen Dünnpfiff anzuhören. Aber hier interessiert es den Leuten doch einen Feuchten, wie toll ihr Wow findet.



Hast eigentlich recht. Es geht hier ja darum das Rift auf Platz eins der Verkaufscharts ist und nicht um den Vergleich zwischen XxX und Rift.


----------



## DoktorElmo (10. März 2011)

YingelYangel schrieb:


> Hört euch doch mal an was für ne scheise hier rauskommt.Rift ist genau wie WoW und wenn man 50 ist und paar wochend as game spielt ist es genau solangweilig wie WoW nur mit einer besseren grafik.
> 
> Toll Platz 1 im Spielmarkt oh toll das sagt hier alles ich sag 1 bis 2monate und dann ist das game auch vergessen genau wie Aion.Alleine wenn in wow *Ragnaros wieder kommt .
> 
> *



Ja toll, ich hab den schon besiegt als er das erste Mal da war und find das jetzt langweilig, und jetzt?

Selbst wenn es mich nur für ein paar Wochen fesselt, ist das lang genug um den Verkaufspreis zu rechtfertigen (hab nur knappe 30€ dafür gezahlt..) Wenn ich da an die Spielzeit von CoD und den horrenden Kaufpreis denken muss...Nein, da ärger ich mich nur.

Aber wie schon gesagt, hier gehts nunmal um Rift und nicht um WoW, und ich bitte dich, YingelYang, deinen Makel an dem Thread zu beseitigen indem du dich von hier verabschiedest.

Der Riftstart verlief einfach super, die Server sind voll (kurze Wartezeiten selbst unter der Woche), die Leute ingame alle (sehr) zufrieden. Denke nicht das sich das schnell ändert, wenn Trion schnell Content nachschiebt...


----------



## RaDon27 (10. März 2011)

Falsch. Man muss zwar ne Zahlmethode angeben, kann seinen Acc aber direkt wieder einfrieren. So geschehen bei mir heute Mittag


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. März 2011)

Es wurden Beiträge mit Provokationen und unautorisierten Aussagen gelöscht. Schreibsperren in den passenden Farben der Saison liegen bereit.


----------



## Chillers (10. März 2011)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Man, was bist du denn für einer. Verzieh dich wieder in die WoW Kinderecke und gut ist.
> Das man sowas wie dich überhaupt an einen PC lässt versteh ich nicht.
> Armes Deutschland....



Du und auch Klos - geht doch gar nicht in der Form auf den *Troll* ein.
Von Eurem Tonfall her erreicht ER sein Ziel - dass die Leute ihn angreifen und der thread geschlossen wird. 

zum thread/ ich freue mich für alle, die gerne RIFT spielen und sich über den Anfangserfolg begeistern können.
Wie es weiterläuft, werden wir in 2-3 Monaten sehen.
Vielleicht wird es ja ein nettes Nischenspiel, was auch mit 500.000 accounts von einer treuen community locker weitergespielt wird.
Oder es finden sich mehr Anhänger.
Mal sehen. Ist doch egal, solange man spielt und Spaß hat.


----------



## Klos1 (11. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Du und auch Klos - geht doch gar nicht in der Form auf den *Troll* ein.
> Von Eurem Tonfall her erreicht ER sein Ziel - dass die Leute ihn angreifen und der thread geschlossen wird.



Da hast du Recht, aber was soll ich machen, ich reagiere eben auf solche Typen etwas ungehalten. In diesem Punkt bin ich für mein Alter wohl etwas unvernünftig.
Aber meine Verwarnung hab ich schon kassiert, ich werde mich also zurückhalten.

Ich war nur etwas stinkig, weil dieser Thread mal wieder zu einem Sammelbecken für Wow-Pilger verkommen ist, die meinen, sie müssten hier ihrem Spiele-Gott huldigen.
Aus welchen zweifelhaften Gründen auch immer.


----------



## Thoriumobi (11. März 2011)

Und trotzdem ist Rift WoW bisher von vielen neu erschienen MMOs am ähnlichsten.

Weder Aion, noch War, noch HdRO waren in manchen Bereichen beinahe schon identisch konzipiert. Klar ist das bei Rift nicht über all so, aber an vielen Stellen eben doch.

Frage mich, wieso das manche fast schon auf religiös-fundamentale Weise bestreiten. ^^ Wahrscheinlich fassen sie es als Beleidigung auf, ein Spiel zu spielen, das WoW so ähnlich ist, weil WoW ist ja der Teufel, böse und der Untergang des Abendlandes. Tja Leute...


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt mal wieder aufhören, über dieses Wow zu reden? Hier geht es um Rift. Wenn jemand seine Treue und Zuneigung zu dem Spiel Wow bekunden will, dann soll er doch ins Wow-Forum gehen, oder seinen Psychiater damit vollschwallen. Der wird dann wenigstens auch dafür bezahlt, sich so nen Dünnpfiff anzuhören. Aber hier interessiert es den Leuten doch einen Feuchten, wie toll ihr Wow findet.



Das Problem ist nunmal das auch viele RIFT Spieler anfangen mit "WoW ist dann wohl tot" oder "sag ich doch viel besser als WoW" und "Endlich mal kein WoW mehr" und der Klassiker "hoffe es kommen keine verblödeten WoW Spieler"

Beide Seiten benehmen sich wie Kleinkinder...
Naja mache Menschen haben halt zuviel zeit. :/

Ansonsten Gratulation mal sehen ob das Spiel auch weiterhin ein Renner bleibt/wird.


----------



## Jesbi (11. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Beide Seiten benehmen sich wie Kleinkinder...



Es sind einfach nur die gleichen Leute.


Ich mag Rift und hoffe der Erfolg hält an, mehr gibt es nicht zum eigentlichen Topic zu sagen.

mfg


----------



## myadictivo (11. März 2011)

ach die wow ist tot kommentare gabs doch immer..als warhammer kam konnte man nur noch "waaagh" lesen..als aoc kam sagte jeder "heads will roll" und bla. und ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass zumindest ein großteil der rift spieler zumindest auch mal wow angezockt haben. von dem her versteh ich den aufstand nicht. klar will ich auch keine wow like community, aber es liegt doch auch an einem selbst. so wie man in den wald hinein ruft, so schallts halt auch raus.

und ich beiss mir grade in den arsch, weil wochenende ist und meine lieferung noch irgendwo unterwegs vergammelt und alles nur, weil ich 10 euro sparen wollt indem ich in uk kaufe


----------



## Karli1994 (11. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ach die wow ist tot kommentare gabs doch immer..als warhammer kam konnte man nur noch "waaagh" lesen..als aoc kam sagte jeder "heads will roll" und bla. und ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass zumindest ein großteil der rift spieler zumindest auch mal wow angezockt haben. von dem her versteh ich den aufstand nicht. klar will ich auch keine wow like community, aber es liegt doch auch an einem selbst. so wie man in den wald hinein ruft, so schallts halt auch raus.
> 
> und ich beiss mir grade in den arsch, weil wochenende ist und meine lieferung noch irgendwo unterwegs vergammelt und alles nur, weil ich 10 euro sparen wollt indem ich in uk kaufe



ich fand am amüsantesten als die realmpools für bgs zussamengelegt wurden als die wo ist tot schreier aus ihren löchern gekrochen sind und gemeint haben das sei der beweis das wow zu grunde geht (ach hab ich mich schlapp gelacht) und ich finde das rift auf platz eins ist eine erfräuliche nachricht (jetzt muss es mal der blöde amazon bei mir abliefern).


----------



## SireS (11. März 2011)

Ich freu mich für alle, denen Rift gefällt und die glücklich damit sind. Ich denke, gute Konkurrenz hat der Mmo-Markt bitter nötig und kann nur in unserem Sinne sein.

Ich selbst spiele Rift nicht mehr, da ich es einfach nicht stabil ans laufen kriege mit meiner Ati-Grafikkarte, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Wünsche allen Rift-Daddlern viel Spass weiterhin und Trion viel Erfolg !

LG
SireS


----------



## Tatonkana (12. März 2011)

Also von meiner seite erst einmal ein dickes gz zu den verkaufzahlen. Aber es ist richtig Verkaufszahlen sind nicht alles. ABER.... 

RIFT als solches hat einen sauberen Headstart hingelegt, die Server liefen sauber, die balance war gut und fast legfrei, größer BUGS sind mir nicht untergekommen. Ja na klar gibt es noch sachen die verbessert werden können , in welchem spiel gibt es die nicht, und ja es ist ein MMO das sich sicherlich seinen platz sichern wird. Sie haben sich den Markt schon sehr genau angesehen haben aus fehlern von anderen spielen gelernt und haben ein spiel auf den Markt gebracht was eben halt nicht nur zur einer Seite schwerlastig ist wie zum beispiel die ganzen PVP-MMO's wie Aion, Warhammer, Guild Wars etc. sondern sie haben versucht es so zu konzipieren das für jeden etwas dabei ist. Es gibt sogar 4 verschiede möglichkeiten wie ich lvln kann, eben halt nicht nur stupides questen und Inis rocken. 

Was die Grafik betrifft ist es mit wow nicht zu vergleichen, wow ist comicstil und rift legt halt viel wert auf einen realistischen Rüstungs- und Umgebungseffekt. 

Und der support, na ja hier erhalte ich wenigstens nicht die standartaussagemakros wie in den letzten 6 Jahren "sie sollten den WTF-Ordner löschen, dieses Problem ist uns bekannt...."; nicht nur das Verbesserungsvorschläge versucht werden zu implementieren nein auch bugs werden zügig behoben kein wir warten mal is nächste woche zur serverwartung, es sind fast jeden tag kurze patches drauf. Kein langes wir fahren mal die Server für nen halben tag runter und kriegen es trotzdem nich auf die Reihe tage.

Und was wirklich positiv ist es sind keine addons erlaubt, kein gearscore, kein damagemeter....

Weiterer netter bonuspunkt gerade wenn es um risse geht, es schließen sich spontan Leute zusammen ohne das man geladen wird, mann gesellt sich zur offenen gruppe, und geht in den schlachtzug und nuckt den boss um da interessiert keinen was für ein lvl du hast oder welche epics du trägst, und nicht wie nach dem langjährigen Motto "DU KOMMST HIER NICHT REIN".

ja na klar auch ich habe die Sätze schon gehört nur die noobs gehen zu rift, die die in wow nichts mehr auf die Kette kriegen, hm warum bin ich gewechselt....

weil es spaß macht und nur das alleine zählt für mich wenn ich schon meine sauer verdiente Freizeit vor dem Rechner verbringe und dafür nicht nur Zeit sondern auch geld investiere. Hat Rift eine Zukunft, na das kommt ganz auf Trion aber auch auf die spieler an, ihr gestaltet das spiel mit. Wenn man jeden gleich als noob verschreit der etwas nicht weiß, der etwas nicht findet, oder der nicht so ist wie du, nicht so geskillt oder nicht die gleiche rüstung trägt, dann hat KEIN spiel eine zukunft.

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf die nächsten Monate 

so long Tato


----------



## myadictivo (12. März 2011)

Gamestar Wertung 

hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. 87er Wertung und Gold-Award und das, obwohl Petra in einer der Server-Down Shows so unqualifiziert und lustlos über das Spiel palavert hat


----------



## RaDon27 (12. März 2011)

Hat ja nix zu heißen^^ Sind ja mehrere Tester am Werk  Find die Wertung durchaus gerechtfertigt. Mittlerweile hats mich auch nen bissel gepackt. Die ersten Level warn ja mal sowas von XxX-Abklatsch... unglaublich. Jetzt, in Sanctum, und damit sozusagen im Dreh und Angelpunkt der Welt, mit mehr Skills und mittlerweile auch hübscherer Rüstung, machts tatsächlich Spaß.

Btw, is euch aufgefallen, dass diese Hundemanschen im Skeptikerstartgebiet genauso wie Gnolle in WoW "Mehr Knochen zum Nagen" sagen?^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> Gamestar Wertung
> 
> hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. 87er Wertung und Gold-Award und das, obwohl Petra in einer der Server-Down Shows so unqualifiziert und lustlos über das Spiel palavert hat



Das ist halt ihre persönliche Meinung. Beim testen sollte man aber auch da wo es geht objektiv bleiben und ich denke, dass diese Wertung durchaus gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## skyline930 (12. März 2011)

Random-MMO das mal wieder hochgehypt wird, als DAS top-MMO schlechthin, und in ein paar Monaten sinkt die Begeisterung eh. Nein, ich spiele kein WoW (mehr), nein, ich möchte keinem den Spaß an Rift verderben. Aber es gab einfach schon zu viele MMOs die versucht haben das "Top-MMO" zu werden, geschafft hat es keiner.


----------



## Klos1 (12. März 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Random-MMO das mal wieder hochgehypt wird, als DAS top-MMO schlechthin, und in ein paar Monaten sinkt die Begeisterung eh. Nein, ich spiele kein WoW (mehr), nein, ich möchte keinem den Spaß an Rift verderben. Aber es gab einfach schon zu viele MMOs die versucht haben das "Top-MMO" zu werden, geschafft hat es keiner.



Ist doch scheißegal, ob es "das" Top-MMO wird. Es muss laufen und sich für die Entwickler rentieren. Nur so gibt es schnell genug neuen Content und nur so hat man beim Spielen nicht das Gefühl,
ein Single-Player-Game zu zocken. Aber ob es nun das mmo mit den meisten Abnonnenten sein wird, oder ob das Wow weiterhin bleibt, ist mir als Spieler doch völlig Rille.


----------



## Sackfresse (12. März 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> WoW ist momentan so langweilig und unbalanced wie noch nie.



Und Rift ist Balanced ? Dann Spiel mal eine Weile, und nimm dabei aber auch deine Rosarote Brille ab.
Wenn sich Rift lange halten mag, speziell wenn die Level + Instanzen abfarm Zeit vorbei ist. Muss noch eine menge getan werden.

Trotzdem hat Rift sicher eine Menge Potential, aber es hat aktuell nichts neu erfunden, was alteingesessene MMO Spieler vom Hocker haut.
Wenn es sich länger als 2 Jahre erfolgreich am Markt hält, dann kann man Trion Gratulieren.


----------



## MrBlaki (12. März 2011)

Also ich würde vorsichtig mit dem Hypen eines MMOs sein.
Viele kaufen sich das Spiel, aber wieviele bleiben wirklich bei Rift? Ich schätze das 20-30% der Spieler nach 1-2 Monaten abwandern wenn nicht sogar früher was allerdings eine total normale Sache ist.


----------



## Enrico300 (12. März 2011)

Wohin sollen sie den Wandern, zu Wow, lächerlich.
Also damals Hdro, Age of Conan, Warhammer, Aion raus kamen war WoW noch auf dem Höhepunkt, einige von den aufgezählten Spielen kamen mit Bug, fehlenden Content raus.
Ich glaube Rift ist nur der Anfang, Tera, Star Wars, Guild Wars 2 werden folgen und interssanter sein als das alternde WoW.
Vielleicht sind die Spieler auch einfach nur übersättigt von MMos und haben kein Bock sich auch mal auf was neues einzulassen.
Ich sage Rift ein grossen Erfolg voraus und mich interessiert auch keine Wertung von irgendwelchen Magazinen, ich bilde mir meine eigene Meinung.


----------



## MrBlaki (12. März 2011)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Wohin sollen sie den Wandern, zu Wow, lächerlich.
> Also damals Hdro, Age of Conan, Warhammer, Aion raus kamen war WoW noch auf dem Höhepunkt, einige von den aufgezählten Spielen kamen mit Bug, fehlenden Content raus.
> Ich glaube Rift ist nur der Anfang, Tera, Star Wars, Guild Wars 2 werden folgen und interssanter sein als das alternde WoW.
> Vielleicht sind die Spieler auch einfach nur übersättigt von MMos und haben kein Bock sich auch mal auf was neues einzulassen.
> Ich sage Rift ein grossen Erfolg voraus und mich interessiert auch keine Wertung von irgendwelchen Magazinen, ich bilde mir meine eigene Meinung.



Wer sagt den das die Spieler irgendwo hinwandern müssen?
Kann auch sein das man sich sagt "Rift ist nicht mein Ding, aber auf WoW habe ich auch keine Lust", was z.B bei mir der fall ist, habe Rift angefangen und es ist nicht mein Fall.
Ich glaube es wird noch dauern bis WoW wirklich "gestürzt" wird, WoW wird die nächsten 2 Jahre (Schätzungsweise) immernoch das MMO mit den meisten Spielern sein (was nicht bedeutet das WoW ein gutes Game ist, viele sind einfach nur zu sehr an WoW gewohnt und stempeln alles andere als schlecht ab, WoW Spieler halt). Guild Wars 2 wird bestenfalls ein parr WoW Spieler für sich gewinnen können und auch dauerhaft binden, aber es werden keine Millionen wie es bei WoW der fall ist, zumindest nicht auf einen Schlag. Man kann viel spekulieren aber am Ende wird man zu keinem Ergebniss kommen, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack und wird dementsprechend auch das Spiel wählen, das ihm am besten gefällt.
Also finde ich sind diese prognosen von "WoW Killer" Games sehr wage und nicht haltbar. Das Problem an den neuen MMOs sehe ich nicht in der Grafik oder in der Spielmechanik selber, es wird teilweise am Support scheitern der in WoW zugegeben exzellent ist.


----------



## orkman (12. März 2011)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> ich bilde mir meine eigene Meinung.



Bild - dir deine Meinung! ^^

Verkaufszahlen sind nicht alles , richtig aber wie schon gesagt wurde ist wow nun auf dem tiefpunkt und wird kaum mehr rauskommen nach so viele pleite addons wo die spieler auch nach 1-2 monaten wieder abwanderten ... TERA sieht hammer aus, Guild wars 2 auch ... aber bei gw 2 schreckt mich die neue spielmechanik etwas ab ... wieso koennen sies net beim alten guten system belassen ^^

ich hoffe nur dass rift die aktive spieleranzahl nach dem ersten monat öffentlich macht ... dann sehen wir ja mal ^^


----------



## Enrico300 (12. März 2011)

Du hast geschrieben abwandern.
WoW-Killer sowas schreiben doch meist irgendwelche Magazine, WoW ist sicherlich ein gutes Spiel, aber total veraltet.
Die MMo Welt brauch was neues was frisches, obwohl Rift viel Kopiert hat, aber das Eventsystem ist ein guter Angfang.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (12. März 2011)

Woran macht ihr denn überhaupt fest das Wow das "Top" MMO ist. Das es am meisten Werbung macht?
Es ist ja nichtmal raus ob es das umsatzstärkste Spiel ist (würd ich sogar extrem bezweifeln)

Oder nehmt ihr da nur die veröffentlichten Spielerzahlen?
Das wäre ja lächerlich wenn man bedenkt wie sich die zusammensetzen.


----------



## iffs (12. März 2011)

Hört sich spannend an vieleicht schau ich auch mal in Rift rein, ob Rift WoW geschlagen hat hmm. Aber bei WoW werden *denk ich* mal die spielerzahlen abnehmen, das spiel ist langsam zu alt.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (12. März 2011)

Rift hat sich einen guten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht. WoW suckt hart momentan und daher gucken sich viele Rift an. Ich persönlich mag Rift nicht. Ich kann nicht wirklich beschreiben, warum das so ist. Bei mir kam einfach kein Spielgefühl auf. Aber es wird so sein, wie mit Apple und Android. Momentan ist Blizzard wie Microsoft. Sie haben ein "Monopol" auf das gute MMO. Wie Windows Vista ist WoW momentan auf seinem Tiefpunkt. Das liegt daran, dass WoW keine Konkurenz hat. Entweder merkt Blizzard das und sie holen mit einem Patch oder dem nächsten AddOn den Karren wieder aus dem Dreck oder sie gehen unter. Sollte Rift gut werden, haben wir die akutelle iOS vs. Android Situation. Apple führt zwar immer noch was die Verkaufszahlen angeht, sie bringen aber immer noch gute Software auf den Markt. Würde Apple den mist abziehen, den Blizzard abzieht, hätte Apple nur noch die Hand voll Fanboys, die es zu PPC Zeiten hatte und Android wäre Markführer. Und genau so müsste das jetzt auch laufen.


----------



## MrBlaki (12. März 2011)

Brutus schrieb:


> Woran macht ihr denn überhaupt fest das Wow das "Top" MMO ist. Das es am meisten Werbung macht?
> Es ist ja nichtmal raus ob es das umsatzstärkste Spiel ist (würd ich sogar extrem bezweifeln)
> 
> Oder nehmt ihr da nur die veröffentlichten Spielerzahlen?
> Das wäre ja lächerlich wenn man bedenkt wie sich die zusammensetzen.



Naja ich meine ob WoW nun 10 oder 12 Millionen Spieler hat pot wie Deckel, mit 13 Euro im Monat sind das mit Sicherheit immernoch mehr als einnahmen wie bei Rift oder HdrO ^^
Ich weiss nicht wie viele Spieler HdrO hat, aber ich glaube kaum das jeder Spieler monatlich 50 Euro im Item Shop ausgibt, das ist schätze ich, die Summe die jeder Spieler zahlen müsste um ansatzweise auf das zu kommen was WoW an Umsatz bringt. 156 Millionen Euro im Monat wird wohl kaum von Rift oder HdrO eingebracht, da zweifel ich stark dran. Und klar WoW ist veraltet aber die Spieler sind meistens schon Jahre lang dabei und den meisten gefällt es immernoch (und vielen denen es nicht gefällt spielen es trotzdem).



Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Rift hat sich einen guten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht. WoW suckt hart momentan und daher gucken sich viele Rift an. Ich persönlich mag Rift nicht. Ich kann nicht wirklich beschreiben, warum das so ist. Bei mir kam einfach kein Spielgefühl auf. Aber es wird so sein, wie mit Apple und Android. Momentan ist Blizzard wie Microsoft. Sie haben ein "Monopol" auf das gute MMO. Wie Windows Vista ist WoW momentan auf seinem Tiefpunkt. Das liegt daran, dass WoW keine Konkurenz hat. Entweder merkt Blizzard das und sie holen mit einem Patch oder dem nächsten AddOn den Karren wieder aus dem Dreck oder sie gehen unter. Sollte Rift gut werden, haben wir die akutelle iOS vs. Android Situation. Apple führt zwar immer noch was die Verkaufszahlen angeht, sie bringen aber immer noch gute Software auf den Markt. Würde Apple den mist abziehen, den Blizzard abzieht, hätte Apple nur noch die Hand voll Fanboys, die es zu PPC Zeiten hatte und Android wäre Markführer. Und genau so müsste das jetzt auch laufen.



Apple ist sowieso der größte Schwachsinn, ohne die Vielfalt an Apps wären sie schon lange nicht mehr Marktführend da andere Produkte um Welten besser sind und viele nur wegen dem Name Zahlen.
Stautssymbol halt.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. März 2011)

Um eine Bewertung der Apple Produkte gehts hier nicht. Aber der Vergleich passt ganz gut.


----------



## eVox-0ne (13. März 2011)

Also ich bin von Rift total begeistert 

Ich selber habe auch WoW gespielt, sogar sehr lange.
Habe mir auch die anderen MMO's wie WAR oder AoC angeguckt,
aber die haben mir einfach nicht zugesagt.

Das Problem ist einfach das zu viele Spieler von Rift vorher WoW gespielt haben,
und daher alles sofort vergleichen.
Ich kenne das, man ist nach so vielen jahren einfach an WoW gewöhnt und will sich daher an nix neues Gewöhnen.

Genau das gefällt mir so an Rift, ich muss mich nicht wirklich an was gewöhnen.
Interface, Steuerung, Handwerk, Auktionshaus usw...
Das kennt man alles aus WoW.

Der größte unterschied ist einfach das alles viel fetter aussieht 
Es ist alles neu...Die Quests hat man nicht vorher schon zig mal erledigt...andere Items...
Einfach mal was ganz neues...

Als ich im Dämmerwald angefangen hab zu Questen war ich einfach nur am staunen.
Das sieht einfach nur verdammt Düster aus und ich freu mich jetzt schon die restlichen Gebiete zu sehen.

Das Seelensystem finde ich genauso genial.
Man kann rumexperimentieren wie man möchte.
Hatte Hexer/Nekro/Chloromant, aber keine punkte im Chloro vergeben.
Hab dann einfach Beherrscher als drittes genommen und hab dadurch nen (Sheep)hörnchen ^^

Es macht einfach nur Spaß die Welt zu erkunden oder einfach ma mit den Seelen zu Experimentieren.


Ich freue mich auch auf die nächsten Monate und hoffe das Trion so weitermacht wie jetzt und weiterhin schön Updates rausbringt


----------



## Camuro (13. März 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird noch dauern bis WoW wirklich "gestürzt" wird, WoW wird die nächsten 2 Jahre (Schätzungsweise) immernoch das MMO mit den meisten Spielern sein (was nicht bedeutet das WoW ein gutes Game ist, viele sind einfach nur zu sehr an WoW gewohnt und stempeln alles andere als schlecht ab, WoW Spieler halt).



Das ist genau das, was ich mit einem Arbeitskollegen letztens erst diskutiert hab.
Er erzählte mir das er sich in WoW nur noch zum Raiden einloggt und ansonsten eigentlich gar keine Lust mehr zum spielen hat.
Den Grund den er dafür nannte, dass er nicht komplett mit WoW aufhört, war "Viele meiner Freunde spielen halt noch WoW und es ist einfach zur Gewohnheit geworden sich immer mal wieder einzuloggen.".
Genau aus diesem Grund spielen sehr viele noch WoW. Es ist einfach zur Gewohnheit geworden.

Allerdings finde ich es immer wieder lächerlich das sich diese WoW-Liebhaber so reinsteigern wenn jemand was über ihr geliebtes Spiel sagt.
Menschen ticken nunmal verschieden und nicht jeder hat die gleiche Meinung oder findet die gleichen Dinge toll.
Lasst doch einfach jeden das spielen, was derjenigen spielen möchte und hört auf auf irgendeinem online Spiel herum zu hacken, nur weil ihr von eurer Gewohnheit nicht ablassen wollt. 
Mich persönlich nervt es auch tödlichst das jedes neue Spiel direkt mit WoW verglichen werden muss.

Ich hab selber lange genug WoW gespielt und muss sagen das ich letzter Zeit einfach nur noch tote Hose herrscht.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich meinen Account nun wiederholt auf Eis gelegt habe.
Was soll ich Geld für etwas bezahlen das mir keinen Spaß mehr macht, da hilft mir auch die Gewohnheit nicht mich davon zu überzeugen.


----------



## myadictivo (13. März 2011)

eVox-0ne schrieb:


> langer text



das unterschreibe ich einfach mal so. es trifft genau mein spielgefühl wieder. und es macht mir einfach ne menge spass. und ich kann stunden um stunden damit verbringen die gegend zu erforschen, alte quests zu erledigen, auch in low level gebieten riften wenn ich grade durchreisen muss.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (13. März 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Naja ich meine ob WoW nun 10 oder 12 Millionen Spieler hat pot wie Deckel, mit 13 Euro im Monat sind das mit Sicherheit immernoch mehr als einnahmen wie bei Rift oder HdrO ^^
> Ich weiss nicht wie viele Spieler HdrO hat, aber ich glaube kaum das jeder Spieler monatlich 50 Euro im Item Shop ausgibt, das ist schätze ich, die Summe die jeder Spieler zahlen müsste um ansatzweise auf das zu kommen was WoW an Umsatz bringt. 156 Millionen Euro im Monat wird wohl kaum von Rift oder HdrO eingebracht, da zweifel ich stark dran. Und klar WoW ist veraltet aber die Spieler sind meistens schon Jahre lang dabei und den meisten gefällt es immernoch (und vielen denen es nicht gefällt spielen es trotzdem).



Es zahlen wahrscheinlich nichtmal 5mio ein monatliches ABO, ist mir unbegreiflich wo immer diese Gerüchte herkommen. Die grössten Spielerteile der Blizz Presseerklärungen kommen aus Asien. Daran verdient Blizzard quasi garnicht, in Asien sind die Kosten für Wow pro Spielzeit und wirklich extrem gering und zählen tut man da quasi alles, da es keine wirklich "inaktiven" Accounts gibt.

Und ich würde meine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer legen das Blizzard noch die meisten Einnahmen hat. Itemshop Modelle sind extrem profitabel, nicht umsonst hat HdrO seinen Umsatz verdreifacht bei der Umstellung, wenn man sich grössere F2P Anbieter ansieht, da kommt wohl schon einiges rum an Umsatz.

Und in der westlichen Welt expandiert Blizz mit Wow ja ständig in Gebiete die kein neu releastes Spiel jemals anfassen würde.

Finde es völligen Unsinn das "Top" MMORPG an irgendwelchen in Presseerklärungen schön geschriebenen Spielerzahlen fest zu machen.

Farmville hatte zeitweise 80mio die sich im gleichen Monat mind. 1 mal eingeloggt haben.
Damit wäre jetzt Farmville ein x Mal besseres Spiel als alle MMORPG?


----------



## HugoBoss24 (13. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das assoziiere ich auch damit, aber ich hatte keine Ahnung dass es ein Spiel gibt das so heißt
> Ansonsten @llcool13:
> Meine Zeit ist mir zu kostbar um mich durch irgendeine Webseite zu klicken (oder auch nur Google zu benutzen) wenn ich nicht weiß ob das Suchobjekt sich lohnt. Deswegen wollte ich eine minimale Info (So in die Richtung "Es ist Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Modern", "Es ist mehr PvE- oder mehr PvP-lastig", "Es hat ein ausgeklügeltes Kampfsystem" o.ä.)
> Aber das ist natürlich zu viel verlangt.



so kostbar ist deine zeit das du sie damit verschwendest in einen thread über ein spiel welches du nicht kennst, und welches dich nicht interessiert 2 mal reinschaust.
angeblich bist du aktiv hier auf der seite. komisch da rift seit wochen in den news ist hier. also troll doch einfach woanders rum.


----------



## PureLoci (13. März 2011)

RIFT wird es sicher besser ergehen, als die großen Enttäuschungen WARHAMMER Online oder Aion. Aber an ein WoW wird so schnell kein MMO rankommen, auch wenn es langsam alt und verstaubt wirkt (was schon eine Leistung ist, nach 6 Jahren). Zumindest in Europa und Amerika nicht.

Meine große Hoffnung für die Zukunft ist defintiv SW:TOR. Ich hoffe das Spiel rockt und reiht sich in die (wenigen) guten MMOs ein. GuildWars 2 scheint momentan hauptsächlich mit guter Grafik zu glänzen. Mal sehen wie das dann wird.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (13. März 2011)

PureLoci schrieb:


> RIFT wird es sicher besser ergehen, als die großen Enttäuschungen WARHAMMER Online oder Aion.



warhammer stimm ich dir zu, aber aion z.b. ist ein richtig gutes mmo mit pvp endcontent.


----------



## tekkon123 (13. März 2011)

mir geht das alles am allerwrtesten vorbei.ich freu mich einfach das ich mal wieder unglaublich süchtig bin.das hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.
da ist es völlig wayne,welches mmo wieviel geld einbringt.
hauptsache es rockt.und das tut rift richtig gut.

und zum thema hype,ich für meinen teil hab erst kurz vor releas mitbekommen das rift überhaupt existiert.bei anderen war das anders,da wurde vorher so viel drüber gequatscht und berichtet,alle schrien jeah,der wow killer und son zeugs.dann kamen die spiele raus und der zauber war verflogen.

der hype der jetzt bei rift aufkommt,resultiert daraus,denke ich,das es vielen so erging wie mir,unvoreingenommen mal anzocken und dann merken"oha.was ist das denn.das macht ja richtig laune!"
wenn ich jetzt an gw2 etc denke,die werden jetzt schon in den himmel gelobt,wage ich zu behaupten,das es durchaus recht ernüchternd werden kann für die leute,welche die spiele jetzt schon als den heiligen gral sehen.
mann wirds sehen wie es kommt.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2011)

PureLoci schrieb:


> RIFT wird es sicher besser ergehen, als die großen Enttäuschungen WARHAMMER Online oder Aion. Aber an ein WoW wird so schnell kein MMO rankommen, auch wenn es langsam alt und verstaubt wirkt (was schon eine Leistung ist, nach 6 Jahren). Zumindest in Europa und Amerika nicht.
> 
> Meine große Hoffnung für die Zukunft ist defintiv SW:TOR. Ich hoffe das Spiel rockt und reiht sich in die (wenigen) guten MMOs ein. GuildWars 2 scheint momentan hauptsächlich mit guter Grafik zu glänzen. Mal sehen wie das dann wird.



Also, da hast du überhaupt nicht richtig recherchiert. Nach allem, was von Guild Wars 2 bisher bekannt ist, wird es das Spiel, dass mehr Innovation bietet, als alle anderen. Dagegen ist das, was von SWTOR bekannt ist nur ein laues Lüftchen. Mal ein paar Punkte in Guild Wars 2:

- World-PvP mit riesen Schlachtfeldern und vielen taktischen Zielen, wie etwa Resourcen, die dazu benötigt werden, Mauern der einnehmbaren Festungen wieder aufzubauen, oder die Steine für Katapulte 
 zu verwenden. World-PvP findet mit 3 Fraktionen statt, bzw. es kämpfen 3 Server gleichzeitig auf einem solchen Schlachtfeld gegeneinander. Es wird jede Menge Burgen, Wachtürme und vieles mehr geben.

- Quests werden vielerorts durch dynamische Events ersetzt. Sprich, wenn du an einem Dorf vorbeikommst, dann kann es sein, dass dort eben irgendetwas im Gange ist, ne Invasion, oder was auch immer.
 Aufgaben ergeben sich also dynamisch durch zufälliges Vorbeilaufen.

- Kämpfe spielen sich actionlastiger. Das strikte Klassendesign wird aufgeweicht. Also nicht nur ein Tank kann tanken. Außerdem hört sich das Zusammenspiel, dass sie implementieren wollen, wirklich gut 
 an. Zum Beispiel ein Magier, der ne Feuerwand aufbaut und Bogenschützen, die durchschießen, wodurch die Pfeile mehr Schaden machen.

- Und es sieht natürlich klasse aus.

Es gibt noch einige mehr Punkte, also hier solltest du mal besser recherchieren. Natürlich bleibt abzuwarten, ob alles wirklich so gut spielbar ist, wie es sich anhört. Aber wenn man immo bei einem Spiel hoffen kann,
dass es wirklich mal frischen Wind ins Genre bringt, weil es vielerorts einfach neues bietet, dann ist das bei Guild Wars 2.

Die haben weit mehr im Ofen, als 1A-Grafik.

Auf SWTOR freue ich mich auch, keine Frage. Ich bin Star Wars - Fan der ersten Stunde. Aber abgesehen von Vollvertonung und dem Schwerpunkt auf Story wird es im Gegensatz zu Rift und Wow sehr wahrscheinlich auch nur altbekanntes bieten. Und alles, was ich bisher über das PvP gehört habe, hörte sich mehr als bescheiden an. Mal wieder die Mini-Szenarien-Kacke.



tekkon123 schrieb:


> der hype der jetzt bei rift aufkommt,resultiert daraus,denke ich,das es vielen so erging wie mir,unvoreingenommen mal anzocken und dann merken"oha.was ist das denn.das macht ja richtig laune!"
> wenn ich jetzt an gw2 etc denke,die werden jetzt schon in den himmel gelobt,wage ich zu behaupten,das es durchaus recht ernüchternd werden kann für die leute,welche die spiele jetzt schon als den heiligen gral sehen.
> mann wirds sehen wie es kommt.



Und das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Der Hype um Rift war nicht sonderlich groß. Im Vergleich zu Warhammer oder SWTOR war er garnicht vorhanden.
Er kommt jetzt vielmehr verstärkt auf, da Spieler es antesten und weitestgehend Spass haben. All meine Freunde, die Wow gezockt haben, zocken jetzt Rift.
Jeder ist bisher zwar nicht vollkommen überwältigt, aber doch hochzufrieden und bereut den Umstieg nicht. Auch mir geht es so.


----------



## Freakypriest (15. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Und das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Der Hype um Rift war nicht sonderlich groß. Im Vergleich zu Warhammer oder SWTOR war er garnicht vorhanden.
> Er kommt jetzt vielmehr verstärkt auf, da Spieler es antesten und weitestgehend Spass haben. All meine Freunde, die Wow gezockt haben, zocken jetzt Rift.
> Jeder ist bisher zwar nicht vollkommen überwältigt, aber doch hochzufrieden und bereut den Umstieg nicht. Auch mir geht es so.




Kann ich nur bestätigen, mir geht es auchso.
Der derzeitige hype um Rift ist eigentlich gar keiner, bei anderen MMO's wurde sehnsüchtig erwartet das der WoW killer endlich erscheint. Und nicht wenige wurden entäuscht.

Aber diesmal: Rift ist einfach da ohne viel TamTam oder Werbung und den Leuten gefällt es.


----------



## Vaisser (15. März 2011)

Jo - Rift ein Spiel das keiner auf der Rechnung hatte - Immerhin spricht es für Rift, das es keinen großen Hype nötig hatte um in aller Munde zu sein, das ham noch nicht viele Spiele geschafft. Auch wenn viele sagen, es wäre nur kopiert von anderen Spielen muss ich sagen die Entwickler haben ihre Sache sehr gut gemacht. Richtig innovativ wirkt das Spiel was seinen Realismus/Lebendigkeit der Spielwelt angeht. Die Designer haben erkannt das man das Ausfüllen der Spielwelt mit Leben nicht alleine den Spielern überlassen darf. Es ist eine wahre Freude zu sehen in welch großem Stil hier computergesteuerte Armeen/Verbände die Gegend unsichermachen. Stützpunktwachen haben hier wirklich einen Sinn und stehen nicht nur in der Gegend rum, kleinere Vorposten geben einem auch wirklich zumindest zeitweise Schutz und sind nur Basis für irgentwelche Questgeber. Es ist fast so als wollte man der in wow nicht mehr vorhandenen open-pvp-Gemeinschaft mal zeigen wie man sowas macht 

Denke das setzt Massstäbe für zukünftige mmos und die Konkurrenz sollte sich bei Rift ziemlich genau anschauen wie ein aktuelles Spiel auszusehen hat.


----------



## Meister Obolon (15. März 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Es ist eine wahre Freude zu sehen in welch großem Stil hier computergesteuerte Armeen/Verbände die Gegend unsichermachen. Stützpunktwachen haben hier wirklich einen Sinn und stehen nicht nur in der Gegend rum, kleinere Vorposten geben einem auch wirklich zumindest zeitweise Schutz und sind nur Basis für irgentwelche Questgeber. Es ist fast so als wollte man der in wow nicht mehr vorhandenen open-pvp-Gemeinschaft mal zeigen wie man sowas macht
> 
> Denke das setzt Massstäbe für zukünftige mmos und die Konkurrenz sollte sich bei Rift ziemlich genau anschauen wie ein aktuelles Spiel auszusehen hat.



Spätestens wenn das Portikulum von Ebenen-NPCs lahm gelegt wurde hauen alle drauf


----------



## Ironpain (15. März 2011)

Blizzard hat Angst vor diesem Spiel - habe gestern ganz neutral im WoW Forum geschrieben, ob man das Talentsystem und die Individualisierung was RIFT bietet , wieder mehr in die Wow-Talenbäume einfließen lässt, denn Wow bietet nur noch Einheitsbrei.

Es entstand eine rege Diskussion und wurde von Blizzard gelöscht, Zweiter Anlauf wurde von Blizzard gelöscht.

Somit entsteht der Eindruck das Blizzard keine Diskussionen oder Vergleiche mehr mit anderen MMO's wünscht. 

RIFT ist für WoW Umsteiger eine schöne Alternative, man kommt sofort mit der Steuerung klar (Gleich), Die Grafik ist bedeutend schöner, aber das ist jetzt nicht ausschlaggebend.
Das Talentsystem und persönliche Individualisierung finde ich bedeutend besser als mittlerweile bei Warcraft.

Es macht Spaß, habe bisher angespielt auf 11 Level und auch mal andere Klassenkombinationen angespielt. 

Es könnte ein Wow-Killer werden, es kommt auf die Community an und auf Tirion, das die sporadischen Warteschlangen auf die Server verschwinden. Aber wer schon 6 Jahre wie ich bei Wow bin, kann sich an diese in der Anfangszeit von Woe auch erinnern und da war auch noch nicht alles perfekt.

In diesem Sinne, es lohnt sich anzuschauen.

Gruß


----------



## Piti49 (15. März 2011)

Ironpain schrieb:


> Blizzard hat Angst vor diesem Spiel - habe gestern ganz neutral im WoW Forum geschrieben, ob man das Talentsystem und die Individualisierung was RIFT bietet , wieder mehr in die Wow-Talenbäume einfließen lässt, denn Wow bietet nur noch Einheitsbrei.
> 
> Es entstand eine rege Diskussion und wurde von Blizzard gelöscht, Zweiter Anlauf wurde von Blizzard gelöscht.
> 
> ...



Du hast schon recht.
Aber ein WoW killer wirds nicht geben. Tut mir Leid wenn ich dich da aus deiner Traumwelt raus reißen muss.

Ich finde ab einem Rechner der ca 1 Jahr alt ist sieht WoW schon wieder besser aus, als dieser Matsch den man dort in Rift zu bieten bekommt, da drüber sieht Rift natürlich ganz nett aus.

Spiel mal ein wenig weiter du wirst schon bald deine Euphorie ein wenig ablegen 

Aber nichts desto trotz hat Rift es verdient dort oben zu stehen denn ein tolles Game ist es alle mal.


----------



## Ironpain (15. März 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht.
> Aber ein WoW killer wirds nicht geben. Tut mir Leid wenn ich dich da aus deiner Traumwelt raus reißen muss.
> 
> Ich finde ab einem Rechner der ca 1 Jahr alt ist sieht WoW schon wieder besser aus, als dieser Matsch den man dort in Rift zu bieten bekommt, da drüber sieht Rift natürlich ganz nett aus.
> ...



Ich habe auch geschrieben "könnte" und ich träume schon gar nicht von einem WoW-Killer, das erledigt Blizzard von selbst, dazu Bedarf es keinem Spiel, sondern einfach die Entwicklung wie jetzt voran zu treiben - Einheitsbrei, der zum raiden noch ganz nett ist, aber nach 6 Jahren ist jedes Gebiet ausgelutscht, jede Klasse mindestens auf 80 - und dann stellt man fest, der Mage kann jetzt etwas, was nur mein Shamie konnte - Der Paladin hat den gleichen Buff wie ein Druide u.s.w u.s.w - die Entwicklung ödet mich an.

Sicher stellt RIFT andere Anforderungen an das PC System, das ist der große Vorteil von WoW - das läuft auch noch auf alten Rechnern.

Es ist bei allem was Neu ist, es war auch bei WoW so - irgendwann ist Routine, dann ist auch die Euphorie nicht mehr da, da sind dann die Entwickler gefragt - die Spieler bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## Stoffelpamp (15. März 2011)

Muss mich hier einfach mal äussern. 
Zunächst ist es mal nichts besonderes das Rift hohe Verkaufszahlen hat. Das sagt zunächst mal rein gar nichts über das Spiel selbst aus. Weder über Qualität noch über die Frage ob es in der Lage ist weiterhin Abonennten zu halten. Bei MMOs ist es nun einmal so das ich die Entscheidung ob ich das Spiel weiterhin bezahlen möchte einmal im Monat treffen muß. Warten wir ab wie es nach dem ersten Freimonat aussieht. Ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn Rift eine stabile Spielerbasis erreicht. Einerseits weil ich selbst gerne mal ne Alternative zu WoW ausprobieren möchte (hab zwar Rift beta gespielt aber ich hatte auf Grund anderer Dinge schlicht keine Zeit, für beide Spiele). 
Das WoW gebashe das immer wieder beim Thema Rift entsteht geht mir jedenfalls tierisch aufn Keks. Ich möchte nicht ständig wenn ich über Rift lese hören was besser ist als in WoW wenn ich mich informiere. Zunächst ist das mal rein subjektiv und des Weiteren hilft mir das wenig weiter wenn ich versuche etwas über Rift herauszufinden. 
"OLOLOL KEINE DMG METER IS VOLL SUPADOLLE!" wird mich jedenfalls nicht zu Rift bewegen. Erwartet ihr etwa ernsthaft das dieses (zugegeben sehr anstrengende) Elitedenken in Rift nicht irgendwann entsteht? Im gegenteil. Die fehlende Anpassungsfähigkeit des Rift interfaces im Vergleich zum WoW interface sehe ich persönlich eher skeptisch. Warum? Ich habe immer spaß daran gehabt mein interface selbst gestalten zu können. Brauche ich dmg meter und co? Sicherlich nicht, jedoch ist so etwas ja nicht der einzige vorteil eines "freieren" Interfaces.
Was auch noch zu sagen ist:
Ich höre immer wieder "bessere Grafik blablubb". Diese von Rift angebotene Grafik ist meiner Ansicht nach eher ein Problem für Rift wenn es um die Frage geht ob es Spieler von WoW abwerben kann. Warum? Nun der Vorteil ist letztlich das ich WoW auf jedem Rechner zocken kann der in den letzten 6 Jahren gekauft wurde. Selbst auf nem 1ghz rechner mit ner uralt grafikkarte läuft das spiel noch (auch nicht berauschend aber es ist möglich zu questen etc). Leute mit älteren Rechnern können also problemlos weiterspielen ohne ihren Rechner upgraden zu müssen und haben ohne das zu tun nicht einmal die Möglichkeit zu wechseln, selbst wenn sie das gerne würden.

Die Diskussion darum das Rift von WoW kopiert haben soll und WoW bei EQ etc. ist für mich reine polemik. Wen interessiert das wirklich? Warum sollte jemand denn das Rad neu erfinden wollen? War nicht gerade bei den immer wieder genannten gescheiterten "designierten wow-killern" eines der Probleme das sie so vieles anders machen wollten? Rift versucht nicht das bereits erwähnte Rad neu zu erfinden sondern mit ihm auf anderem Wegen das gleiche Ziel anzusteuern. Nämlich ein Spiel das den Leuten spass macht. Eine stabile Community (stabil heisst hier nicht das sich alle ganz doll lieb haben) und natürlich dem Betreiber satte gewinne einzubringen. Alles ziele die Rift meines erachtens nach ohne Probleme erreichen kann für den Fall das die Qualität konstant bleibt.



Brutus schrieb:


> Woran macht ihr denn überhaupt fest das Wow das "Top" MMO ist. Das es am meisten Werbung macht?
> Es ist ja nichtmal raus ob es das umsatzstärkste Spiel ist (würd ich sogar extrem bezweifeln)
> 
> Oder nehmt ihr da nur die veröffentlichten Spielerzahlen?
> Das wäre ja lächerlich wenn man bedenkt wie sich die zusammensetzen.



Na dann erzähl uns doch mal wie diese Zahlen zustande kommen. Das letzte mal als ich ne Pressemitteilung darüber gelesen habe sagte Blizzard es werden nur aktive (bezahlte) Accounts einberechnet. Wen interessiert schon ob der zahlende Spieler am Ende überhaupt spielt? Aktiver Account ist aktiver Account. Was die Leute an diesen Zahlen aber so brennend interessiert entzieht sich mir völlig. Solange die Abozahlen groß genug sind um immer volle Server zu haben und dafür zu sorgen, dass genug geld in weiterentwicklung gesteckt wird kann mir doch total wumpe sein wieviele andere nun genau das gleiche spiel bezahlen wie ich.
Habt ihr spass an rift? bietet es euch genug content und herausforderung? Könnt ihr diese beiden Fragen mit "ja" beantworten so seid ihr richtig in dem Spiel egal ob es nun drölfzig millionen spieler hat oder nur lumpige 100k. Das gleiche gilt für jedes andere MMO auch. Oder ist es euch wirklich wichtig ob ein spiel nun "top of the pops" ist um spass daran haben zu können?

Ich bin schon lange soweit das ich weiß das rift für mich ein spiel darstellt das ich ausprobieren werde. Was die hochgelobte bessere community angeht bekomme ich bei einigen kommentaren hier jedoch bereits zweifel und der eindruck drängt sich auf das es vielerorts nur die ganzen weiner aus wow angelockt hat. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich die community unter dieser voraussetzung tatsächlich lange als besser herausstellt wenn der frische lack und damit das "alles ist neu" gefühl erstmal weg ist. Ich würde es jedoch begrüssen unrecht zu haben.

Spielt das Spiel. Habt spass. Informiert andere darüber was euch spass macht anstatt es ständig mit anderen wettbewerbern zu vergleichen. Macht videos von euren epischen reisen, schreibt guides wenn ihr denkt genug ahnung zu haben. Helft einsteigern wenn sie fragen haben. Seid konstruktiv mit der Kritik. So kann jeder selbst dafür sorgen seinem lieblingsmmo (egal welches) stetiges wachstum zu bescheren.

My 2 cents


----------



## Churchak (15. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, mir geht es auchso.
> Der derzeitige hype um Rift ist eigentlich gar keiner, bei anderen MMO's wurde sehnsüchtig erwartet das der WoW killer endlich erscheint. Und nicht wenige wurden entäuscht.
> 
> Aber diesmal: Rift ist einfach da ohne viel TamTam oder Werbung und den Leuten gefällt es.



Das seh ich nen Weng anders, ok RIFT ist wie nen Geist auf dem Radar vieler MMO Intresierter erschienen aber was inzwichen an "News" hier in Buffed erscheint erinnert extrem an WoW und ist Hype der allerersten Güte.
Klar wie schon wer schreibt anders als bei AoC,WAR und Aion hat es nun den Vorteil nicht im Vorfeld schon als der Messias gefeiert zu werden und liefert wohl gute Kost ab.


----------



## Stoffelpamp (15. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Das seh ich nen Weng anders, ok RIFT ist wie nen Geist auf dem Radar vieler MMO Intresierter erschienen aber was inzwichen an "News" hier in Buffed erscheint erinnert extrem an WoW und ist Hype der allerersten Güte.
> Klar wie schon wer schreibt anders als bei AoC,WAR und Aion hat es nun den Vorteil nicht im Vorfeld schon als der Messias gefeiert zu werden und liefert wohl gute Kost ab.




Ich weiß ja nicht so genau was ihr anderen mitbekommen habt. Ich sah jedenfalls eine werbung in der sich der betreiber schon selbst als wow killer feiert und selbst öl in diese feuer gegossen hat. "We're not in Azeroth anymore" war immerhin der Werbespruch in Bannern auf so gut wie jeder internetseite die sich mit computerspielen beschäftigt. Liest man andere foren wurde rift sehr wohl schon im vorfeld als der wow-killer gehyped. Kontraproduktiv meiner ansicht nach.


----------



## Churchak (15. März 2011)

Ansichtssache,ich sehe in dem Satz "We're not in Azeroth anymore" eher ne Art Werbegag um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.Das das nun gleich wieder als Indiz genommen wird das man nen WoW Killer sein will ........ nun ja nix neues das wurde damals auch schon aus dem Satz "WAR is coming" rausgelesen.


----------



## Stoffelpamp (15. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Ansichtssache,ich sehe in dem Satz "We're not in Azeroth anymore" eher ne Art Werbegag um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.Das das nun gleich wieder als Indiz genommen wird das man nen WoW Killer sein will ........ nun ja nix neues das wurde damals auch schon aus dem Satz "WAR is coming" rausgelesen.



Naja der Betreiber macht hier ja nunmal direkt auf einen vergleich zwischen den beiden spielen. Wüsste nicht was es daran zu bezweifeln gibt. Vielleicht sagen sie dadurch nicht selber "wir sind besser". Was es aber in den köpfen der kunden ausgelöst hat kannst du an vielen posts in diesem thread direkt ablesen. Der von dir sogenannte "werbegag" der "aufmerksamkeit" erzeugt ist doch nunmal das er so direkt jeden wow spieler anspricht wenn er das liest in der hoffnung dieser informiert sich danach mehr über das spiel weil er evtl unzufrieden ist oder abwechslun möchte.


----------



## eVox-0ne (15. März 2011)

Ich kann dieses Rift,WoW...WoW,Rift auch nicht mehr hören ^^

Ich hab auch WoW gepielt, es geliebt 
Momentan liebe ich es nicht mehr weil ich alles kenne.
Ok, Endcontent kenne ich nicht, aber das werde ich auch niemals kennenlernen,
weil ich nicht vorhabe 80 Stunde die Woche online zu sein.

Aber Rift ist ein geiles Game.
Es ist alles das selbe, nur anders 

Hätte Rift das Rad neu erfunden würden noch mehr Leute rumflamen als jetzt schon,
von daher bin ich der Meinung das sie trotzdem alles richtig gemacht haben.
Ich muss einfach lernen das WoW-Vergleichsgeflame xD zu ignorieren,
denn Rift macht mir einfach riesen Spaß, was WoW momentan einfach nicht mehr macht.

Ich könnt mir vorstellen WoW wieder zu spielen wenn nen Addon rauskommt,
aber dann auch nur wieder bis Max Stufe und das wars.

Aber Rift steht am Anfang, und da kann noch so viel kommen was man vorher nicht schon 100 mal gesehen hat.

WoW ist vielleicht der Ferrari unter den MMO's,
aber nen alter Ferrari und mir sagt der neue Ferrari momentan mehr zu.
Und ich hoffe das wird er noch lange tun


----------



## Churchak (15. März 2011)

Stoffelpamp schrieb:


> Der von dir sogenannte "werbegag" der "aufmerksamkeit" erzeugt ist doch nunmal das er so direkt jeden wow spieler anspricht wenn er das liest in der hoffnung dieser informiert sich danach mehr über das spiel weil er evtl unzufrieden ist oder abwechslun möchte.



Und genau das ist es ja was gute Werbung ausmacht .....halt das Produkt in den Fokus schieben und Neugierde erzeugen.

Das du nun den Satz "Wir sind nicht mehr in Azeroth" nun als direkten Vergleich zweier Spiele siehst und als Kampfansage wo sich *zitatdeinerseits* sich der betreiber schon selbst als wow killer feiert*zitatende* betrachtest ,nun gut das kann ich nun nicht nachvollziehen aber das mag daran liegen das ich auch weit weniger mit WoW "verwurzelt" (mit Rift im übrigen genausowenig) bin wie es bei dir wohl der fall ist.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. März 2011)

Verstehe nicht warum das Game so gut läuft. Grafik ist zwar okay aber alles andere langweilig wie in WOW.


----------



## ink0gnito (15. März 2011)

Ja ich auch nicht.Ich meine wie kann man den bitteschön mit RIFT seinen Spaß haben?Tse tse ;D


----------



## RaDon27 (15. März 2011)

Stoffelpamp schrieb:


> Muss mich hier einfach mal äussern.
> Zunächst ist es mal nichts besonderes das Rift hohe Verkaufszahlen hat. Das sagt zunächst mal rein gar nichts über das Spiel selbst aus. Weder über Qualität noch über die Frage ob es in der Lage ist weiterhin Abonennten zu halten. Bei MMOs ist es nun einmal so das ich die Entscheidung ob ich das Spiel weiterhin bezahlen möchte einmal im Monat treffen muß. Warten wir ab wie es nach dem ersten Freimonat aussieht. Ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn Rift eine stabile Spielerbasis erreicht. Einerseits weil ich selbst gerne mal ne Alternative zu WoW ausprobieren möchte (hab zwar Rift beta gespielt aber ich hatte auf Grund anderer Dinge schlicht keine Zeit, für beide Spiele).
> Das WoW gebashe das immer wieder beim Thema Rift entsteht geht mir jedenfalls tierisch aufn Keks. Ich möchte nicht ständig wenn ich über Rift lese hören was besser ist als in WoW wenn ich mich informiere. Zunächst ist das mal rein subjektiv und des Weiteren hilft mir das wenig weiter wenn ich versuche etwas über Rift herauszufinden.
> 
> .........



Der für mich bisher beste Beitrag zur "Rift/WoW" Frage. Danke, bin genau deiner Meinung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht warum das Game so gut läuft. Grafik ist zwar okay aber alles andere langweilig wie in WOW.



Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.  Ich persönlich finde es bisher in allen Bereichen besser, als Wow, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2011)

Stoffelpamp schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht so genau was ihr anderen mitbekommen habt. Ich sah jedenfalls eine werbung in der sich der betreiber schon selbst als wow killer feiert und selbst öl in diese feuer gegossen hat. "We're not in Azeroth anymore" war immerhin der Werbespruch in Bannern auf so gut wie jeder internetseite die sich mit computerspielen beschäftigt. Liest man andere foren wurde rift sehr wohl schon im vorfeld als der wow-killer gehyped. Kontraproduktiv meiner ansicht nach.



Was hat denn ein Werbespruch mit Hype zu tun, dass erkläre mir mal bitte. Lerne doch erstmal die Bedeutung des Wortes "Hype", bevor du dich dazu äußerst. Das ein Spiel Werbung für sich macht ist einfach völlig normal. Und das sich Konkurrenz auch gerne mal gegenseitig bashed ist auch die Regel. Also, ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass ich zumindest hier auf Buffed sehr wenig von Rift mitbekommen habe.
Wie es in anderen Foren war, kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen. Aber mit Buffed reden wir von einen der größten Plattformen für Online-Spiele.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2011)

Kleine Erklärung zum Slogan: "We're not in Azeroth anymore"

Egal ob die Rift-Fans meinen, dass sei doch gar keine direkte Kampfansage um den schärferen Kommentaren zu dem Spruch etwas entgegenzusetzen haben. Kampfansage bleibt Kampfansage.

Der Spruch ist nämlich eine Ableitung des Zitats: "We're not in Kansas anymore" aus: Der Zauberer von Oz. Und bedeutet schlicht und ergreifend im englischsprachigen Raum, wenn er benutzt wird, dass es in Kansas (praktisch am Ar... der Welt) stinklangweilig ist. Eine herbere Kampfansage konnte man also tatsächlich kaum finden! 

Ansonsten ist Rift ein tolles aber leider absolut nicht innovatives MMORPG. Für Leute, denen WoW langweilig geworden ist (nach sechs Jahren kein Wunder), die aber auch eigentlich nichts neues / anderes suchen sondern lieber ein WoW 2 hätten. Objektiv betrachtet finde ich Rift sehr gut, als Spiel. Als langjähriges MMO Zocker bietet es mir einfach zu wenig Neues. 

Hätte es das Bezahlmodell von Guild Wars, hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen, so habe ich aber keine Lust darauf. Bei mir kommt es nämlich häufig vor, dass ich in so ein Spiel nach der Anfangsphase nur alle paar Wochen mal reinschaue. Dafür zahle ich dann aber keine Abogebühren, weil es sich für mich schlicht nicht lohnt.


----------



## Gundomar (16. März 2011)

Bis jetzt spiele ich  nur WoW und HdRo im Wechsel. Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass Rift dazu kommen könnte. Warte aber erstmal ab, dass eine Anspielversion rauskommt, damit ich mich von der Qualität des Titels überzeugen kann.


----------



## myadictivo (16. März 2011)

naja, mir ist egal was die hersteller für ansagen raushauen. wow ist zumindest was die spielerzahl angeht halt marktführer, also muss man sich da auch vergleichen oder halt für werbezwecke drüber herziehen. wo ist das problem ? fühl ich mich jetzt als wow spieler angegriffen, weil mein heiliges spiel durch den kakao gezogen wird ? und wird dadurch den spass den ich beim wow zocken habe gemindert, wenn es irgendwo ein anderes spiel gibt ?

wer gerne wow spielt und dem es gefällt, wird ja auch weiterhin zocken. ich hab selbst auch noch ein wow abo, was aber morgen auslaufen dürfte. mir machts halt kein spass mehr. ich zocks nun auch schon 5 jahre. zwar nicht durchgehend und auch nie raidtechnisch dabei gewesen, aber macht ja nix. wow entwickelt sich für mein persönliches spielempfinden halt in die falsche richtung. deshalb kommt mir rift auch sehr gelegen. was neues, aber in bekannter mechanik. hab ich kein problem mit. man findet sich schnell ein, hat aber trotzdem noch ne lernkurve die stetig nach oben steigt. bietet halt den vorteil der neuen welt, andren klassen und co und nicht das ausgelutschte design von wow, schnell, schnell maxlevel rushen und dann schon genau wissen welches equip ich mir asap ergrinden muss..usw usf..


----------



## J_0_T (16. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> naja, mir ist egal was die hersteller für ansagen raushauen. wow ist zumindest was die spielerzahl angeht halt marktführer, also muss man sich da auch vergleichen oder halt für werbezwecke drüber herziehen. wo ist das problem ? fühl ich mich jetzt als wow spieler angegriffen, weil mein heiliges spiel durch den kakao gezogen wird ? und wird dadurch den spass den ich beim wow zocken habe gemindert, wenn es irgendwo ein anderes spiel gibt ?
> 
> wer gerne wow spielt und dem es gefällt, wird ja auch weiterhin zocken. ich hab selbst auch noch ein wow abo, was aber morgen auslaufen dürfte. mir machts halt kein spass mehr. ich zocks nun auch schon 5 jahre. zwar nicht durchgehend und auch nie raidtechnisch dabei gewesen, aber macht ja nix. wow entwickelt sich für mein persönliches spielempfinden halt in die falsche richtung. deshalb kommt mir rift auch sehr gelegen. was neues, aber in bekannter mechanik. hab ich kein problem mit. man findet sich schnell ein, hat aber trotzdem noch ne lernkurve die stetig nach oben steigt. bietet halt den vorteil der neuen welt, andren klassen und co und nicht das ausgelutschte design von wow, schnell, schnell maxlevel rushen und dann schon genau wissen welches equip ich mir asap ergrinden muss..usw usf..



Nun ja... die ansage kann sich ggf auch ins gegenteil verändern... peng wird aus einem spiel das man als wow killer bezeichnen könnte eine kalte ente wie all die spiele die es auf der selben ebene versucht ham. Hat man ja schon alles gesehen denke ich mal.

Und man sollte auch erst jubbeln wenn es 6 Monate das halten kann. 

Ist nur meine meinung die ich jetzt vertrette, aber sollte ein neues mmo rauskommen könnte sich die spielerzahl bei RIFT auch wieder schlagartig ändern, denn viele nutzen RIFT nur als besser option fürs warten bis ihr erwartetes MMO released wird und bereit zum spielen ist.


----------



## alekto68 (17. März 2011)

mensch, mensch, was für ein gelaber hier...  es ist doch völlig schnuppe welcher platz, marktführer, spielerzahl, usw...


fakt ist: RIFT MACHT EINFACH SPASS !!! punkt! aus!  das sich da gleich wieder so viele wow'ler drüber aufregen müssen. keine sorge, euer geliebtes wow wird auch weiterhin bestehen und wer lust hat spielt eben rift!

ich persönlich bin auch von wow über lotr zu rift gekommen, wiel ich wow einfach nicht mehr sehen konnte! ich habe nach wotlk schon eine lange pause gemacht, weils nur noch langweilig war und mit cata noch mal einen versuch gestartet. jetzt ist wow endgültig im papierkorb gelandet und ich werde mir das auch nie wieder antun. die wow-zeit ist für mich jetzt endgültig vorbei!

wow ist für mich wie ein alter golf... er fährt zwar noch gut, ist grad noch mal über den tüv gekommen und man hat sich an die alte karre gewöhnt. aber jetzt hat man ihn gegen einen neuen audi s6 getauscht (rift) und freut sich ein loch in den bauch über die ganzen guten neuen features und das komplett neue fahrgefühl! 

klar ist viel in rift ähnlich wie in wow, aber wen juckt das??? das was sie bei rift sehr gut kopiert haben ist meist besser als in wow, aber wirklich für den spielspass zählen in rift die ganzen neuen features die es in wow nicht gibt und die darüber entscheiden, das es letztendlich einfach besser ist als wow!

seelen, opengroups, rift und world-event mit strategie-feeling, erwachsene grafik ohne kindergarten-look, atmosphäre, gesamteindruck... das sind die punkte, die für mich zählen und die sind nun mal besser als in wow! DAS sind die punkte, die SPASS machen!


rift macht mordsspass!!! ich bleib dabei!!!

viel spass beim riften...


----------



## Blackout1091 (17. März 2011)

alekto68 schrieb:


> mensch, mensch, was für ein gelaber hier... es ist doch völlig schnuppe welcher platz, marktführer, spielerzahl, usw...
> rift macht mordsspass!!! ich bleib dabei!!!
> 
> viel spass beim riften...



Genau


----------



## TBrain (19. März 2011)

Rift macht wie viele Andere vorher den Fehler keine Möglichkeit zum testen anzubieten. 

Wieso sollte ich 40-50€ für etwas ausgeben, was mir eventuell besser als WoW gefällt? Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Ohne kostenlose Testmöglichkeit wird man nie viele Spieler von WoW "abziehen" können. Nur die die sich sowieso schon verabschiedet haben.

In einem halben Jahr wirds dafür aber zu spät sein wenn erst die Euphorie verflogen ist.


----------



## Gwen (19. März 2011)

Rift bietet mir etwas, daß ich seit langem bei WoW vermisse, und daß bei DC Universe Online zumindest teilweise auch vorhanden ist:
Etwas Neues!

Nein es ist nicht die NEUerfindung des Rads, es ist auch nicht ein neues Genre, es hat nicht neue, umwerfende sensationelle neue Arten des Gameplays.
Aber es hat Flair! Es greift die Standards der gängigen MMOs auf und verbessert sie. Es bietet Features, die bei anderen MMOs mit vielen (sich teilweise
überlappenden+störenden) AddOns erst möglich werden. Es bietet mir die Freiheit mich komplett ohne eine gesättigte Community für die alles kalter
Kaffee ist als Frischling ins Spiel zu stürzen. Es bietet mir viele unterschiedliche und frei zu kombinierende Talentbäume, mit vielen sinnigen und unsinnigen
Kombinationen. Es bietet das "unbekannte Land", noch nicht erspielten Content den ich (noch) ohne gear-grinding erleben kann.
Es hat eine individuelle Herangehensweise ans Genre, einen eigenen Look und ein eigenes Flair. Das ist es was Neu ist.

Rift ist die neue Zitronen-, Kirsch- oder Mangoeiscreme in einem Land, das seit langem nur noch Erdbeer/Schoko/Vanille kannte.
Es ist ein ähnliches Produkt - mit anderen Geschmackssorten (die manche nicht mögen) - und von einer Firma die Wert auf
Qualitätskontrolle und Kundennähe legt. 
Viele probieren es, einigen schmeckt es ganz und gar nicht, viele sagen LeckerLecker, und bleiben beim alten Lieblingseis, und viele kühren es zum Eis des
Jahres und essen es andauernd - bis es eine neue Sorte gibt, die dem Kunden in dem Moment noch besser mundet.

Lange Worter kurzer Sinn: Austesten, den "neuen" Geschmack genießen und erst danach entscheiden, ob das Alte oder das Neue einem mehr schmeckt.
Selbst der Braune Bär wurde nach knapp 10 Jahren Pause wieder aufgelegt


----------



## myadictivo (19. März 2011)

TBrain schrieb:


> Rift macht wie viele Andere vorher den Fehler keine Möglichkeit zum testen anzubieten.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich 40-50€ für etwas ausgeben, was mir eventuell besser als WoW gefällt? Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Ohne kostenlose Testmöglichkeit wird man nie viele Spieler von WoW "abziehen" können. Nur die die sich sowieso schon verabschiedet haben.
> 
> In einem halben Jahr wirds dafür aber zu spät sein wenn erst die Euphorie verflogen ist.



also zumindest jeder der es ernsthaft versucht hatte, konnte doch gratis die (open?) beta spielen und an einen (kostenlosen und unverbindlichen) key für den headstart zu kommen war doch jetzt auch kein akt. mit sicherheit wirds auch irgendwann testaccounts geben. muss doch nicht gleich zum start sein  die gebiete sind eh randvoll und überbevölkert..hehe


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. März 2011)

Stoffelpamp schrieb:


> Muss mich hier einfach mal äussern.
> Zunächst ist es mal nichts besonderes das Rift hohe Verkaufszahlen hat. Das sagt zunächst mal rein gar nichts über das Spiel selbst aus. Weder über Qualität noch über die Frage ob es in der Lage ist weiterhin Abonennten zu halten. Bei MMOs ist es nun einmal so das ich die Entscheidung ob ich das Spiel weiterhin bezahlen möchte einmal im Monat treffen muß. Warten wir ab wie es nach dem ersten Freimonat aussieht. Ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn Rift eine stabile Spielerbasis erreicht. Einerseits weil ich selbst gerne mal ne Alternative zu WoW ausprobieren möchte (hab zwar Rift beta gespielt aber ich hatte auf Grund anderer Dinge schlicht keine Zeit, für beide Spiele).
> Das WoW gebashe das immer wieder beim Thema Rift entsteht geht mir jedenfalls tierisch aufn Keks. Ich möchte nicht ständig wenn ich über Rift lese hören was besser ist als in WoW wenn ich mich informiere. Zunächst ist das mal rein subjektiv und des Weiteren hilft mir das wenig weiter wenn ich versuche etwas über Rift herauszufinden.



Tut mir leid, aber dieser Wettbewerb geht doch gerade von den WoW-Spielern aus. Das sich WoW, aufgrund der Größe die es über die Jahre bekommen hat, mit keinem Spiel messen braucht, steht außer Frage - genau deswegen wird es sehr oft dazu verwendet, andere MMO´s schlecht dastehen zu lassen. Aus Angst davor, das eben jenes MMO einmal mehr Spieler bekommen sollte (was in WoW dank der unterschwelligen Serverzusammenlegung aka Realmpool aber ziemlich egal sein sollte) oder ganz einfach, weil man anderen den Spaß nicht gönnt, weil einem Rift selbst nicht zusagt. Wir haben hier ein paar User im Board, die in jedem Thread mindestens einmal vonsich geben müssen, warum Spiel XXX soviel besser sei als Rift - dazu vergleichsweise wenig Rift-Spieler, die es von sich aus mit WoW vergleichen möchten.

Lies dir gute Kritiken - egal ob negative oder positive - durch. Wir haben doch einige User im Board, die gut schreiben können. Und nein, das WoW Gebashe entsteht zum Großteil innerhalb eurer eigenen Community, mit ein Grund warum ich aufgehört habe 

mfg


----------



## Berserkius (20. März 2011)

Habe mich gestern nun auch entschieden mir Rift zuzulegen und bereue es nicht. Das Spiel wirkt für mich fertig was bei anderen MMO s die ich gespielt hatte nicht der Fall war, Grafik supi, die Talentbäume sind Klasse gemacht demnach kann man sich insgesamt 3 Seelen zulegen und die dann mit vielen kombinieren wie es ein gefällt oder ein Baum voll ausskillen. Mein einzigster Kritikpunkt ist das die NPC zu wenig synchronisiert sind bzw in den Startgebieten, kann aber auch nicht sagen wie es in der Hauptstadt ist da ich noch recht am Anfang bin. Wenn dieser Probemonat zuneige geht werden ich auf jedenfall weiterzocken bin begeistert.


Gruß


----------



## natario (20. März 2011)

Finde rift bisher gut gelungen. Das game wirkt fertig und Trion scheint mit der community zusammen zuarbeiten.  

Was die Beiträge dazwischen angeht, wann fangen manche Kinder an zu verstehen das es neben wow noch andere gute mmorpgs gibt.


----------



## Harwulf (20. März 2011)

Im Januar diesen Jahres (18.01.), da gab es hier noch nichtmal ein eigenes Rift-Unterforum geschweige denn eine eigene Abteilung es war weitgehend unbekannt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt in der Beta hatte ich unter anderem folgendes geschrieben hier:

"Über Langzeitmotivation zu sprechen so lange ein Spiel noch in der Beta ist halte ich für sehr gewagt. Trotzdem kannst Du natürlich Recht haben keine Frage, aber das muss man abwarten. Trion hatte bis August letzen Jahres bereits 50 Millionen Dollar investiert, bei 5 Jahren Entwicklungszeit, ich hoffe doch da war nicht alles umsonst^^.

Ich bin weiterhin der mehrheitlich positiven Ansicht werde aber jetzt nicht (Im Gegensatz zu den wenigen negativen Äußerungen) das Spiel gleich so beurteilen als hätte ich eine Zeitmaschine und würde das Endgame schon kennen^^. Stand JETZT, Beta4 kann ich es nur weiterhin jedem Empfehlen und hoffe (wissen kann es noch keiner..) das es ein tolles Spiel wird."

Damals war das Entsetzen und das Gejammer der Wow-Fanboys noch groß hier^^. So mittlerweile kenne ich jede der vier Klassen bis Lvl 30 mindestens war auf einigen Servern unterwegs und muss mittlerweile meine damals doch durchweg positive Meinung ein wenig auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. 

Das Spiel ist "nett". Punkt.

Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Ein sehr großer Pluspunkt war damals noch der gute Support und Umgang mit der Community, mittlerweile ist Support nicht vorhanden (ingame z.B.). Mag an der Überlastung durch den Erfolg liegen mit dem wohl selbst Trion nicht gerechnet hatte, trotzdem mittlerweile ein großer Minuspunkt.

Weiteres Minus will man wie ich gerne mal BG-PVP machen hat man je nach Server und LVL-Bereich große Probleme das überhaupt Schlachtfelder aufgehen. Alle deutschen Server in einen Pool zu werfen ist wohl nicht möglich gewesen und so "dümpeln" einige Server in einem "2er Pool" vor sich hin. (Als Beispiel Granitstaub und Zareph)

Die Risse und Invasionen naja.. "nett" nerven aber im Laufe des Spieles mehr als sie Spass machen, Spiel wirkt nach einer Zeit auf einen zu hektisch zu wuselig ständig wird man irgendwie "gestört".

Trotz allem werd ichs noch ein Weilchen spielen mangels Alternativen^^. (wow ist keine für mich)

Vielleicht geht es ja noch einigen anderen so bei denen die anfängliche Begeisterung verflogen ist. 

Gruß

Harwulf


----------



## Mordhorst (20. März 2011)

Meine längste Wartezeit für eine Kriegsfront waren 5 Minuten auf Immersang.
Meistens komme ich nicht mal dazu, mich für alle Fronten anzumelden, weil eine Schlacht sofort auf geht.

Und bei den Rift-Events: Man muss das Gewusel eben mögen. Gerade jetzt tanzt da immer der Bär. 
Das koste ich aus. Wer weiß, wie das in 2-3 Monaten aussieht. 
Die letzten Belagerungen sind bei uns fliessend in Open PvP über gegangen, finde ich spannend, gerade auf einem PvE-Server


----------

